# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  قانون التجارة العثماني

## المستشار11

القسم الاول

( يشتمل على معاملات للتجارة بوجه الاطلاق )

( وفيه ستة فصول )

( الفصل الاول )

( في تعريف التاجر وشروطه )

المادة 1 - 
من يتعاطى التجارة ويعقد مقاولات تجارية بموجب سندات يعرف بالتاجر.
مبادئ 

المادة 2 - 
من اكمل الاحدى والعشرين سنة من عمره يجوز له ان يباشر امور التجارة ومن اتم الثامنة عشرة من العمر يؤذن له في مباشرتها
بشرط ان يضمنه وليه او وصيه وينال الرخصة من لدن محكمة التجارة في ذلك.

( الفصل الثاني )
( في بيان الدفاتر الواجب على التاجر اتخاذها )
المادة 3 - 
يلزم التاجر مطلقاً ان يتخذ دفتراً يومياً (وهو المعبر عنه بالجرنال) ليدرج فيه اعماله اليومية من ديون وذمم ومطلوبات
واحدة فواحدة وايضاً ليثبت فيه معاملاته التجارية والسفاتج ( البوالس ) التي اشتراها او المسحوبة عليه وقد قبلها والتي
احالها عنه على غيره بوضع الحوالة ( الجبرو ) عليها وبالجملة ليدرج سائر اخذه وعطائه على الاطلاق حتى جميع مصاريفه
البيتية كل شهر على حدته قلماً واحداً. وما عدا هذا فعليه ايضاً ان يتخذ دفتراً اخر يدرج فيه المكاتيب الى شركائه
وعملائه ويربط المكاتيب الواردة اليه منهم شهراً فشهراً ويحفظها.

المادة 4- 
يلزم كل تاجر ان يتخذ دفتراً اخر سنوياً يعبر عنه بالبيلانشو وهو خلاف الدفترين المذكورين في المادة الثالثة ويقيد
فيه مفردات امواله وامتعته المنقولة وديونه ومطلوباته.

المادة 5- 
لايجوز في الدفترين السالف ذكرهما ان يترك محل خال بحيث يمكن ان يكتب فيه كلم اخر و لا ينبغي ان يقع في الكتابة تشويش
بتغييرها ولا اضافة كلمة فيما بين السطور علاوة على السطر ولا زيادة او حذف عبارات بواسطة الاشارة على حاشية الدفتر
كثيرة كانت او قليلة وبختام كل سنة يضع الذات المأمور من طرف محكمة التجارة في هذا الشأن لفظ " صح " عن دفتر اليومية
بحضور التاجر مقدمه. ولكن فليعلم ان المأمور المومى اليه ليس بمأذون ان يقرأ ولا كلمة واحدة باية حجة كانت مما حرر
في الدفتر المذكور وقبل ان يكتب شيء في الدفاتر المذكورة ينبغي ان المأمور المخصوص من قبل المحكمة بهذا العمل يضع
ارقام اعداد على صفحات الدفاتر المرقومة ويرقم في اخر الدفتر عدد الصفحات ويوقع امضاءه.

المادة 6 -
ان جماعة التجارة اذا لم يراعوا في الدفاتر التي يجبرون على اتخاذها الشروط اللازمة المذكورة بل اتخذوها بصورة غير
مستقيمة مخالفة للنظام فلا تعتبر دفاترهم غير الموافقة للنظام عند المرافعة.

المادة 7 -
لايؤمر التاجر حين المرافعة بابراز دفاتره و لكن في امور الشركة ومقاسمة الوراثة والشركات او عند وقوع الافلاس تطلب
الدفاتر اللازمة من طرف محكمة التجارة رسمياً.

المادة 8 -
ان دفاتر التجارة المنظمة طبقاً للقاعدة المذكورة تصلح ان تكون برهانا وحجة للدعاوى التي تقع بين التجار.

المادة 9 -
لاجل استيضاح واظهار المادة الحاصل التنازع فيها تأمر محكمة التجارة رسميا اثناء رؤية الدعوى بابراز دفاتر التجارة
لاجل رؤية الامر المتنازع فيه فقط.

(الفصل الثالث) 
(في بيان عقد الشركة) 
المادة 10 -
انواع الشركة التجارية حسب القانون هي ثلاثة: 
الاول الشركة المنعقدة تحت امضاء عمومي شامل جميع الشركاء وهي المعبر عنها بالقوللقتيف. والثاني الشركة الحاصلة بطريقة
الوصاية وهي المعبر عنها بالقومانديت. والثالث الشركة الواقعة على الاسهم من دون ان يذكر فيها اسم احد من اصحاب الحصص
اصلاً وهي المعبر عنها بالانونيم.

النوع الاول
المادة 11 -
ان شركة القوللقتيف المار ذكرها تكون على هذه الصورة وهي عبارة عن عقد الشركة بين اثنين او اكثر يوضع لها اسم مخصوص
(وديته) يعني عنوان شركة بقصد التجارة.

المادة 12 - 
ان العنوان الذي يوضع للشركة المذكورة لا بد فيه ان ينسب لاسم احد الشركاء او لاسمائهم جميعاً.

المادة 13 -
ان جميع الشركاء الداخلين في الشركة هم متكافلون متضامنون في كل التعهدات والمقاولات المندرجة في السندات التي امضاها
الشركاء المأذونون في امضاء الشركة المذكورة.

(النوع الثاني)
المادة 14 -
ان شركة القومانديت يعني التي بالوصاية هي عبارة عن وجود شريك او شركاء متعددين مسئولين متكافلين من جهة او عبارة
عن وجود شريك او شركاء متعددين يضعون رأس مالهم فقط وهم المعبر عنهم بقومنديتور اي صاحب راس المال وشريك الوصاية ولهذه
الشركة عنوان اخر مشترك وهو ان تكون باسم احد الشركاء او اكثر من اولئك الشركاء المتكافلين المسئولين.

المادة 15 -
الشركاء المذكورة اسماؤهم في السند هم متكافلون ان كانوا متعددين وقد اداروا امور الشركة كلهم او واحد منهم او اكثر
نيابة عن الباقين وهذه الشركة بالنظر الى الشركاء المتكافلين تعتبر اعتبار الشركة المنعقدة تحت اسم عمومي واما بالنظر
الى اصحاب رأس المال فقط فتعتبر اعتبار شركة الوصاية اي القومانديت.

المادة 16 -
لا يدخل اسم الشريك القومانديتور في عنوان الشركة.

المادة 17 -
ان الشريك القومنديتور لا يتحمل ضرراً وخسارة زيادة على المبلغ الذي وضعه او تعهد بوضعه في رأسمال الشركة.

المادة 18 -
الشريك القومانديتور لا يستخدم في امور الشركة بل لا يجوز استخدامه في الوكالة ايضاً.

المادة 19 -
ان الشركاء القومنديتور الذين يخالفون قاعدة المنع المصرحة في المادة المذكورة يضحون كافلين ومتعهدين بجميع ديون الشركة
وتعهداتها.

النوع الثالث
المادة 20 -
ان الشركة غير المسماة اي المعبر عنها بالانونيم لا يكون لها عنوان شركة حسب اصول التجارة ويمتنع تعريفها باسم احد
اصحاب الحصص اصلاً.

المادة 21 - 
ان الشركة المذكورة توصف بذكر ما تبنى عليه من الاشياء.

المادة 22 -
ان صورة ادارة الشركة المذكورة تجري بمعرفة من يجوز توكيلهم وعزلهم ونصبهم مؤقتاً وهؤلاء الوكلاء هم مساوون للشركاء
وغير الشركاء و للمتوظفين وغير المتوظفين.

المادة 23 -
ان المديرين هم مسئولون بحق اجراء الوكالة المحولة لعهدتهم فقط وليسوا بمديونين وكافلين تعهدات الشركة بسبب ادارتهم
امور الشركة.

المادة 24 -
ان ذوي الحصص ليسوا ضامنين ضرراً وخسارة اكثر من الحصص التي وضعوها في رأس مال الشركة.

المادة 25 -
ان رأس مال الشركة غير المسماة يقسم الى اسهم والاسهم ايضاً الى حصص متساوية المبالغ.

المادة 26 -
ان سندات اسهم الشركة المنظمة بناء على ان لا يكون في سنداتها تصريح باسماء اصحابها اي من وجدت السندات في يده يكون
هو المتصرف بها ، وبيعها يكون بتسليم السند ايضاً.

المادة 27 -
ان سندات اسهم الشركة المنظمة بناء على ان يكون فيها تصريح باسماء اصحاب سندات الاسهم يجب ان تكون مقيدة بدفاتر الشركة
ويكون بيعها باعطاء شرح ممضي عليه في حاشية السند من طرف الشركة وبادراجه في دفاتر الشركة.

المادة 28 -
ان الشركة غير المسماة بعد ان يعطى الاذن اولاً في عقدها وتنظيمها بموجب فرمان ينبغي ان يقدم سند المقاولة الذي يترتب
بين الشركاء واذا لم يكن فيه شروط وقيود مضرة بالملك والامة وقد صدرت ارادة سنية سلطانية باجراء تلك الشركة فيجوز
حينئذ تنظيمها واجراؤها.

المادة 29 -
ان رأس مال شركات القومانديت اي التي على طريق الوصاية يجوز ايضاً ان يقسم الى اسهم ولكن يلزم ان يراعى ويحفظ فيها
جميع القواعد والنظامات الموضوعة بحق القومانديت.

المادة 30 -
ان سندات الشركات المنعقدة وهي القوللقتيف يعني المسماة بالعمومية والقومانديت التي بطريق الوصاية المحررة بمعرفة
محكمة التجارة او فيما بين الشركاء بامضاءاتهم فقط هي معتبرة ولكن السندات الموقعة بامضاءات الشركاء فقط يجب ان تكون
متعددة تعدد اصحاب الحصص ومثل هذه السندات المنظمة ما بين الشركاء يجب ان تكون على منوال واحد يصرح ويبين في كل منها
عدد المساهمين فردا فرداً وعدد السندات التي اعطيت واما ان كانت تلك السندات قد نظمت في محكمة التجارة وادرجت في دفاترها
فلا حاجة لتحرير عدة نسخ منها بل تكفي نسخة واحدة.

المادة 31 -
ان صكوك الشركة غير المسماة يجب ان تنظم بمعرفة المحكمة وعيب ذلك يلزم ان يجري العرض والاستئذان فيها.

المادة 32 -
من اللازم ان يصرح في جميع سندات مقاولة الشركات التي هي من قبيل شركة القوللقتيف اي العمومية والقومانديت وهي التي
على سبيل الوصاية اولا اسماء والقاب الشركاء بالفعل وهم غير المساهمين بطريق الوصاية وكيفية احوالهم واماكن اقامتهم.
ثانياً عنوان تجارة الشركة. ثالثاً اسماء الشركاء المأذونين من طرف الشركاء في رؤية الامور والادارة والامضاء. رابعاً
كيفية راس المال سواء كان دفع او سوف يدفع اسهماً او كان من قبيل الوصاية المعبر عنها بالكومانديت. خامساً تواريخ
ابتداء الشركة وانتهاؤها وبدون ان يصرح باسم الشخص الذي هو صاحب راس المال يعني القومانديتور يجري قيد سندات المقاولة
المذكورة في محكمة التجارة ويحصل اعلانها.

المادة 33- 
ان سند المقاولة المنظم في صدد عقد شركة ما اذا حرر رسمياً يصادق عليه ويمضى من طرف محكمة التجارة واما سندات المقاولة
التي لم تحرر رسمياً بل امضيت بامضاء المتشاركين فان كانت متعلقة بشركة ما من شركات النوع الاول المعبر عنها بالقوللقتيف
فتمضى من عموم الشركاء وان كانت من شركات النوع الثاني المعبر عنا بالقومانديت سواء كانت منقسمة الى اسهم وحصص او
غير منقسمة فتمضى من الشركاء المتكافلين او من مديري الامور.

المادة 34- 
ان الارادة السنية الصادرة بعقد شركات الانونيم اي غير المسماة و سند مقاولة الشركة يلصقان على حائط محكمة التجارة
وهكذا يعلن الاثنان سوية في وقت واحد.

المادة 35- 
بعد تمام وانقضاء مدة كل شركة اذا لزم تقريرها وامتدادها تكراراً يجب ان يثبت ذلك في صكوك اصحاب الحصص وفي هذه الصكوك
كما في السند المبين عقد كل شركة وفي سائر السندات المتضمنة فسخ الشركة قبل مدتها المعينة وعند اي تبديل يقع بين الشركاء
وكف يدهم وانسحابهم من الشركة وفي جميع الشروط والعقود الجديدة على اختلاف اوضاعها وفي كل اختلاف يحصل بتبديل عنوان
المحل ينبغي ان نراعى الشروط والقواعد المبينة في المادة 32و33 المحررتين آنفاً وعلى فرض عدم اتمام ذلك تكون مقاولتهم
غير معتبرة ولكن هذا الاهمال لا يؤخذ سبباً ووسيلة لابطال حقوق المدعين الخارجين عن الشركة.
مبادئ 

المادة 36- 
ما عدا ثلاثة انواع الشركات المشروحة انفاً يوجد شركات تجارية على وجه المحاصة معتبرة ومقبولة ايضاً حسب القانون.

المادة 37- 
ان وجود هذه الشركات بالنظر الى فعل تجاري واحد او الى افعال متعددة ومتنوعة او الى ماهية الاشياء والاموال المبنية
عليها او الى صورة عقدها والحصة الشائعة لكل من الشركاء فيها كل ذلك متوقف على الشروط والمقاولات المنعقدة ما بين
اصحاب الحصص.

المادة 38- 
ان اثبات الشركات التي بطريقة المحاصة يكون بابراز دفاتر التجارة والمكاتيب.

المادة 39- 
ان الشركات التي على سبيل المحاصة ليست بمحتاجة الى القيود والقواعد الرسمية المرعية الاجراء في عقد باقي الشركات.


( قانون بخصوص الغاء المواد من 40 الى 52 )
مؤرخ في 8 محرم سنة 1334 و 3 تشرين ثاني سنة 1331
المادة 1- ان المواد 40 و 41 و42 و43 و44 و 45 و 46 و 47 و 48 و 49 و 50 و 51 و 52 من قانون التجارة البرية المؤرخ
في 18 رمضان سنة 1286 قد الغيت.

المادة 40 -
كل المنازعات التي تقع بين الشركاء من اجل مصلحة الشركة ترى وتفصل بمعرفة مميزين.

المادة 41- 
ان الدعوى التي ترى بمعرفة المميزين يجوز رفعها الى محكمة التجارة اذا لم يكن سبق اشتراط الطرفين المتنازعين على عدم
التشبث من جهتهما بكيفية استدعاء احالتها الى محكمة التجارة او بكيفية الغاء وعدم اجراء الحكم والاعلامات.

المادة 42- 
ان نصب وتعيين المميزين يكون بموجب سندات ممضاة من الطرفين المتنازعين او بمعرفة محكمة التجارة.

المادة 43- 
ان المهلة التي تعطي لاجل اصدار الحكم والاعلام يعينها المتنازعان عقيب نصب المميزين وان لم يحصل اتفاق بينهما عليها
فمحكمة التجارة تعينها.

المادة 44- 
متى ابى احد الشركاء او بعضهم تعيين المميزين تسرع محكمة التجارة الى تعيينهم رسمياً.

المادة 45- 
ان اوراق ومذكرات الطرفين المتنازعين المتعلقة بدعاويهما يسلمانها الى ايدي المميزين بدون ان يؤخذ عنها رسم مجلس ونحوه
مطلقاً.

المادة 46- 
ان الشريك الذي يتأخر عن تسليم الاوراق والمذكرات ينبه لكي يسلمها في مدة عشرة ايام.

المادة 47- 
بامكان المميزين ان يطيلوا مدة المهلة في تسليم الاوراق عند الاقتضاء.

المادة 48- 
اذا لم تعط مهلة جديدة او انقضت المهلة الجديدة فمن صلاحية المميزين ان يروا الدعوى ويحكموا فيها على مقتضى الاوراق
والمذكرات المسلمة اليهم.

المادة 49- 
عند وقوع الاختلاف في الرأي بين المميزين يعين مميز اخر من قبلهم اذا لم يكن في صك المقاولة تصريح باسم مميز اخر واما
اذا لم يتفقوا على انتخابه فلمحكمة التجارة ان تسميه.

المادة 50- 
ان حكم واعلام المميزين يلزم ان يكون مبنيا على الاسباب والدلائل ويجري تعيينه دون ان يكون قابلاً التعديل والتبديل
بالكلية ويقيد ويسجل في المحكمة التجارية بامر ناظر التجارة وفي مدة ثلاثة ايام يجري تسليمه.
(حاشية ) المراد بالاسباب والدلائل الموردة في الاصل ان يبين في الاعلام المحرر الوجه المحكوم به تطبيقا لاية مادة
من مواد القانون التجاري قد جرت رؤيته والحكم به.

المادة 51- 
عند وفاة احد الشركاء ينفسخ عقد الشركة بحقه ويجبر الورثة على رؤية محاسباته التجارية في محكمة التجارة وفقا للشروط
المتقدمة انفاً على مقتضى المقاولات والقو نطراتات التي عقدها قبلاً مع شركائه.

المادة 52- 
ان دعاوي الصغير التي ترى بمعرفة مميزين بداعي منازعات متعلقة بشركة التجارة يجبر الوصي على ان يستدعي رفعها تكراراً
الى محكمة التجارة صيانة لحق القاصر.
(حاشية ) من مقتضى الارادة السنية ان اموال الشريك المتوفي التي تظهر بالمحاسبة لا تعطى للورثة اذا كان له ورثة قصر
بل تضم الى التركة صوناً لحق اليتيم.

(الفصل الرابع)
(في بيان تجارة القوميسيون اي بطريق الوصاية)
المادة 53- 
ان القوميسوني اي الذي يتعاطى التجارة بطريقة الوصاية يصدق على ذاك الذي يجري معاملات تجارته باسمه او بعنوان شركة
ما لحساب احد موكليه.

المادة 54- 
كل قوميسوني يكون قد اسلف دراهم على امتعة مرسلة له من محل اخر برسم البيع لحساب احد موكليه له الحق ان يتقدم على
الجميع في استيفائها مع فائدتها ومصاريفه وذلك باخراجه اياها من قيمة الامتعة ولكن عليه ان يثبت ان الامتعة المذكورة
موجودة في مخازنه او مودعة في مخزن جمرك البلدة تحت تصرفه وارادته وان كانت الامتعة لم ترد بعد فعليه ان يثبت انها
قد ارسلت له بموجب سند حمولة السفينة المعبر عنه (بيوليجة ديقاريقو).

المادة 55- 
اذا صرفت الامتعة لحساب الموكل وجرى تسليمها وتسلمها فالتاجر القوميسوني يتقدم ويترجح على باقي اصحاب دين الموكل المذكور
في استيفائه الدراهم التي يكون قد اسلفها مع الفائض والمصاريف من ثمن تلك الامتعة.

الفصل الخامس
(في بيان القوميسيونيين والامناء المأمورين) 
(بنقل وايصال الاشياء براً وبحراً)
الماد 56-
كل امين وقوميسيوني مجبور ان يقيد بدفاتره اليومية جنس ومقدار وكمية اثمان الامتعة والاشياء المأمور بنقلها وايصالها
براً وبحراً.

المادة 57- 
ان الامتعة والاشياء المسلمة للامين والقوميسيوني كما تبين انفاً تلزمه ضمانة ايصالها الى محلها في مدة المهلة المحررة
والمعينة في قائمة الارسالية ما لم يحدث مانع قوي وسبب حقيقي.

المادة 58- 
اذا ضاعت وتلفت الامتعة والاشياء او تعطلت بالمطر والرطوبة فالامين والقوميسيوني ضامن ما لم يكن في قائمة الارسالية
شرط يخالف ذلك او حصل سبب قوي خارق العادة.

المادة 59- 
ان الامتعة والاشياء التي جرى تسليمها او تحويلها الى القوميسيوني والامين اذا حول امر نقلها وايصالها الى قوميسيوني
وامين غيره وكان تسليمها وتحويلها بانضمام رأي التاجر الاصلي الذي سلمها وحولها له فالضرر الذي يحصل يكون القوميسيوني
الاول بريئا منه ولكن اذا كان قد فعل ذلك برأيه الخصوصي فالضرر والخسارة يعودان عليه.

المادة 60- 
ان الاشياء بعد ان تكون خرجت من مخزن البائع او الشخص المرسل ان ضاعت في اثناء الطريق فالضرر الذي يحدث يعود على صاحب
المال الاصلي ما لم يكن موجوداً مقاولة مغايرة لذلك يحق لصاحب المال ان يدعي على الامين والقوميسيوني والمكاري الذي
نقلها.

المادة 61- 
ان لسند المعبر عنه بقائمة الارسالية هو السند الحاوي المقاولة فيما بين الشخص المرسل المال وبين المكاري وكذلك بين
الشخص المرسل المال وبين القوميسيوني والمكاري والامين.

المادة 62- 
ينبغي ان تكون قائمة الارسالية المذكورة مؤرخة وان يحرر ويدرج فيها مقدار وجنس الاشياء التي ستنقل ونوع الاصونة (
اي الطرودة ) ومدة الايام التي سيتم ايصالها فيها الى محلها مع بيان اسم وشهرة القوميسيوني والامين المتعهد بنقلها
وبيان محل اقامته ومن تسلم اليه تلك الاشياء واسم وشهرة المكاري ومحل سكنه ومقدار اجرة النقل وكيفية التضمينات اللازم
دفعها على فرض عدم توصيلها في المدة المعينة وهكذا تمضى القائمة المذكورة من طرف القوميسيوني والامين او الشخص المرسل
ويرقم على حاشية السند نمر وعلامة الاشياء المرسلة ويقيد السند المذكور بعينه في دفتر القوميسيوني والامين.

المادة 63- 
ان الاشياء التي تنقل بواسطة المكاري اذا اصابها تلف باسباب غير معهودة او كان التلف من مقتضى جنس تلك الاشياء او
تلفت بداعي ظهور مانع قوي ففي هذه الحالات لا يضمن المكاري شيئاً من المال المتلف وما عدا ذلك فكل تلف حادث يضمنه
المكاري.

المادة 64- 
ان الاموال والاشياء التي لم يكن ايصالها الى موضعها في ميعادها المعين وذلك بداعي ظهور سبب غير عادي فالمكاري لا
يكون مسؤولا عن تأخرها عن الميعاد.

المادة 65- 
بعد ان تسلم الاموال والاشياء المنقولة وتعطى اجرتها وكراؤها ايضا اذا حصل ادعاؤها على المكاري فلا يكون مسموعاً.

المادة 66- 
عند وقوع المنازعة على الاشياء المنقولة بمعرفة المكاري والامتناع عن قبولها يرسل جماعة من اهل الخبرة بصفة مأمورين
من طرف محكمة التجارة وبعد معاينة تلك الاشياء وتحقيق وتبيان حقيقة حالها فان دام الاصرار علىعدم قبولها يحكم بموجب
فرمان عال بتوقيفها على سبيل الامانة او بنقلها الى محل مأمون نظير الكمرك لكي تحفظ به ويبيع مقدار منها لاجل تأدية
اجرة نقلها.

المادة 67- 
الشروط والاحكام المبينة في المواد السالفة الذكر هي مرعية الاجراء بحق رؤساء السفن ومديري الديليجانس وعجلات الكراء
وسائر الذين ينقلون الاشياء بالاطلاق.

المادة 68- 
اذا اقتضى الامر اقامة الدعوى على الامين والمكاري بداعي ضياع الاشياء المنقولة وتلفها على كون الضياع والتلف قد
وقعا ضمن الممالك المحروسة فيمتنع سماع الدعوى بعد مرور ستة اشهر على الكثير واما ان كان الضياع والتلف حصل في البلاد
الاجنبية فيكون المنع بعد مرور اثني عشر شهراً وان كان ذلك الادعاء ناشئاً عن ضياع فالمهلة تعتبر من يوم الشروع
في نقل الاشياء وان كان ناشئاً عن تلف فيكون الاعتبار من يوم تسليمها وتسلمها ولكن ان ظهر ان ذلك قد نشأ عن حيلة 
وخيانة ففي اي وقت كان يمكن اقامة الدعوى وحينئذ لا يحتج بمرور المهلات المذكورة في منع سماع الدعوى.

المادة 69- 
ان كان المبيع مقيداً بسند حرر في المحاكم الشرعية والمجالس القانونية او بسند ممضي بامضاءات الطرفين او كان مقيداً
باوراق نوطات ممضاة بين السماسرة والذين يأخذون ويبيعون بوالس لحساب الاخرين او كانت اسعارها محدودة بمقتضى القائمة
المعبر عنها بالفاتورة فاثبات المبيع يكون مقبولاً ومسموعاً بابراز السند والبوصلة والقائمة المذكورة وباراءة مكاتيب
المخابرة ودفاتر الطرفين ، ويثبت ايضاً باقامة الشهود اذا استنسبت ذلك محكمة التجارة.

(الفصل السادس) 
(في بيان اصول البوالس المتداولة بين التجار)
المادة 70- 
ان البوليسة التي تسحب من محل على محل اخر لا بد ان تؤرخ ويصرح فيها بمقدار المبالغ التي سيصير دفعها واسم الشخص الذي
سيدفع الدراهم وفي اي زمان ومكان تدفع ويلزم ان يبين فيها هل القيمة التي تقابلها عبارة عن نقود وامتعة او كونها
محسوبة لحساب ما او لجهة اخرى ويذكر فيها بوجه صريح هل هي منوطة بامر شخص غائب او هي بتصرف الساحب وكذا ان كانت نسخة
واحدة او اثنتين او ثلاثاً او اربعاً او اكثر ، كل ذلك يذكر فيها مع التصريح بكمية نسخها.

المادة 71- 
يجوز ان تكون البوليسة مسحوبة على شخص ما ويدرج فيها ان قيمتها تدفع من شخص اخر او من فلان المقيم ببلدة اخرى كما
انه يجوز ايضاً ان تكون مسحوبة بموجب امر شخص اخر وتكون مسحوبة لحسابه.

المادة 72- 
ان المحل المسحوبة منه البوليسة ومحل دفعها واسم الشخص المسحوبة عليه وصنعته على فرض ذكر شئ منها في البوليسة بصورة
غير مقارنة الحقيقة (تعمداً) فلا تعتبر مثل هذه البوليسة اعتبار البوالس بل تعد كأنها سند عادي.

المادة 73- 
لا بد لساحب البوليسة ان يجهز قيمة ما يقابل هذه البوليسة وان كانت مسحوبة لحساب شخص اخر فعليه مداركة امرها وساحب
البوليسة لحساب غيره لا يقدر عند الحاجة ان يتخلص من ضمانة قيمتها دائماً للمسحوبة له او لاصحاب الحوالات بعده.

المادة 74- 
عند حلول اجل البوليسة يجب ان يكون في ذمة المسحوبة عليه للساحب او لمن امر بسحبها مبلغ مقداره على القليل قدر قيمة
البوليسة.

المادة 75- 
عندما تقبل البوليسة يستفاد من كيفية قبولها ان ما يقابل قيمتها هو موجود وهذا دليل كاف عند اصحاب الحوالات الموقعين
الامضاء على ظاهرها على فرض قبول البوليسة او عدم قبولها فطالما انها لا تدفع في ميعادها يترتب على ذمة ساحب البوليسة
وحده ان يثبت انه كان له قبل الذين سحبت عليهم البوليسة ما يقابلها واذا لم يثبت ذلك ولو اجريت عملية البروتستو بعد
مضي مهلتها المعينة ايضاً فلا تبرأ ذمته من ضمان قيمتها.

المادة 76- 
ان ساحب البوليسة والمجيرين هم متكافلون بعضهم لبعض لاجل قبول البوليسة وتأديتها في ميعادها.

المادة 77- 
ان عدم قبول البوليسة يثبت بالسند المعبر عنه بالبروتستو.

المادة 78- 
عندما يبرز البروتستو بعدم قبول البوليسة يسوغ لكل صاحب حوالة ان يطلب ويأخذ من صاحب الحوالة الذي يكون قد وضع الامضاء
قبله كفيلاً او رهناً لكي يكون آمنا على دفعها في اجلها وذاك ايضاً يطلب من الذي قبله هكذا حتى ينتهي الى الساحب ولا
يعكس اعني لا يقدر صاحب الحوالة المقدم ان يطلب من المؤخر كفيلاً ورهناً وكل من لا يعطي كفيلاً او رهناً مجبور
ان يدفع قيمة البوليسة مع مصاريف البروتستو والريقامبيو يعني مصاريف الرجوع.

المادة 79- 
ان الشخص الذي يقبل بوليسة يصير متعهداً بدفع مبلغها لا محالة ولوقدر ان الساحب كان افلس قبل قبولها والذي قبلها
لم يعلم بذلك فمع هذا ايضاً لايحق له ان يعدل عن القبول ويمتنع عن دفع دراهمها.

المادة 80-
ان قبول البوليسة يجب ان يكون مثبتاً بالامضاء ومعبراً عنه بكلمة (مقبولة ) وان كانت مؤجلة الى ما بعد الاطلاع يوماً
واحداً او اياماً متعددة او شهراً او اشهراً متعددة يجب ان يصرح بتاريخ قبولها واذا لم يعين اليوم الذي قبلت فيه يجب
ان تدفع قيمتها بحلول ميعادها اعتباراً من تاريخها.

المادة 81- 
اذا لم يكن دفع قيمة البوليسة في محل اقامة قابلها بل في محل اخر فيجب على القابل ان يبين محل اقامة من يدفعها لكي
يجري المقتضى على فرض عدم دفعها.

المادة 82- 
ان قبول البوليسة لا يجوز ان يكون معلقاً على شرط ما ولكن يجوز ان يصير القبول بمقدار من المبالغ المعينة في البوليسة
وفي هذه الحالة يجب على حاملها ان يجري البروتستو على المبالغ الباقية.

المادة 83- 
يلزم قبول البوليسة في حال ابرازها وعلى الكثير في مدة اربع وعشرين ساعة واذا مرت الاربع والعشرون ساعة ولم ترد تلك
البوليسة سواء قبلت او لم تقبل فالذي اوقفها تجب عليه ويصير ضامناً ضررها وخسارتها لدى حاملها.

المادة 84-
اذا جرى بروتستو على عدم قبول البوليسة يجوز قبولها من طرف شخص اخر يتوسط اعتباراً لساحبها او لاحد الذين قبلوا حوالتها
بوضعهم الامضاء على ظاهرها ولكن يجب ان تذكر كيفية التوسط في ورقة البروتستو وتمضى من طرف المتوسط.

المادة 85- 
ان الشخص المتوسط ملزوم ان يخبر بتوسطه من قد توسط لاجله بلا ابطاء.

المادة 86- 
ان البوليسة المسحوبة على شخص ما وان تكن قد قبلت من غيره بطريقة التوسط فمع هذا يحق لحاملها ان يدعي على ساحبها
وعلى الذين قبلوا حوالتها حافظاً جميع حقوقه.

المادة 87- 
تسحب البوليسة بناء على ان تدفع بحال ابرازها او بعد ايام ابرازها بيوم او بايام واشهر متعددة او بعد بدء تاريخها
بيوم او بايام او اشهر متعددة وايضاً في اليوم المعين من كل شهر وفي وقت معروف ومخصوص نظير البناير.

المادة 88- 
ان البوالس المشروط فيها ان يكون دفعها ( او بزته) اي بحال الاطلاع عليها يجب دفعها حال ابرازها.

المادة 89- 
ان البوليسة المسحوبة بقصد ان تدفع بعد ابرازها بيوم او بايام واشهر متعددة تتعين وتتخصص وعدتها اي اجلها اعتباراً
من تاريخ قبولها واذا لم تقبل وجرى عليها بروتستو عدم قبولها فمن تاريخ البروتستو.

المادة 90- 
ان البوليسة التي يكون ميعاد دفعها في البناير تستحق في اليوم السابق اليوم المعين لختام البناير واذا كانت مدة البناير
يوماً واحداً فقط فيكون حلول اجلها في يوم ذلك البناير.

المادة 91- 
اذا استحقت وعدة البوليسة في يوم من ايام الاعياد المعدودة اعيادا حسب القانون تدفع في اليوم الواقع قبل ذلك العيد.

المادة 92- 
قد الغيت جميع انواع المهل المعطاة لاجل دفع البوالس من قبيل المراعاة والمساعدة وعادة البلدة.

في بيان كيفية الحوالة اي الجيرو
المادة 93- 
ان امتلاك البوليسة ينتقل من الواحد الى الاخر بطريقة الحوالة (الجيرو).

المادة 94- 
الحوالات التي تحرر في البوليسة يجب ان تؤرخ ويتبين فيها اخذ قيمة البوليسة واسماء من قد دخلت في عهدته.

المادة 95- 
ان كيفية الحوالة اذا لم توافق الشروط المبينة في المادة السالفة الذكر لا تكون من قبيل انتقال البوليسة بل تكون 
من قبيل الوكالة الاعتيادية.
مبادئ 

المادة 96- 
ممنوع وضع تاريخ حوالة البوليسة قبل تحريرها وكل من ارتكب ذلك يعد مزوراً.

المادة 97- 
كل من امضى البوليسة وقبلها وكل من احالها يحسبون متكافلين بعضهم لبعض بالنظر الى حاملها.

المادة 98- 
ان تأدية قيم البوالس وان تكن جارية بطريقة القبول والحوالة فمع هذا ان كان عند الاحالة لا يعتمد المجال له الشخص
الذي سيدفع الدراهم فيجوز له ان يطلب ويأخذ كفيلا احتياطيا من الخارج المعبر عنه ( بالاوال).

المادة 99- 
اذا قدمت كفالة الاوال المذكورة من شخص آخر فلا فرق بين ان تكتب في نفس البوليسة او تربط بسند اخر ويصير كفيل الاوال
نظير الساحبين والمحيلين الكافلين والضامنين بعضهم بعضاً ما لم يسبق مقاولة اخرى بين الطرفين.

المادة 100- 
يجب دفع قيمة البوليسة من نوع المسكوكات المعين فيها.

المادة 101- 
لو دفع شخص قيمة بوليسة قبل استحقاقها ثم حصل الادعاء انه وقع في ذلك حيلة وفساد فلا يتخلص الدافع من المسؤولية وحينئذ
يجب ان ترى الدعوى بمعرفة محكمة التجارة ويجري عليها التدقيق ليعلم هل كان الدفع معتبراً او غير معتبر.

المادة 102- 
من يدفع بوليسة حين استحقاقها ولم يجر عليه المنع والتنبيه من طرف ما يضحى بريء الذمة منها بالكلية.

المادة 103- 
لا يجبر حامل البوليسة على قبض مبلغها قبل استحقاقها.

المادة 104-
يعتبر دفع البوليسة بموجب احدى نسخها سواء كانت الاولى او الثانية او الثالثة او الرابعة اوغير ذلك من النسخ بشرط
ان يكتب على النسخة المقبوض بموجبها ان حكم باقي النسخ قد الغي.

المادة 105- 
من يدفع دراهم البوليسة بموجب النسخة الثانية او الثالثة او الرابعة او باقي النسخ لايحصل على براءة ذمته ان لم يسترد
النسخة التي وضع عليها الامضاء حاوية قبول الحوالة.

المادة 106- 
لا يجوز التمنع عن تأدية البوليسة ما لم تكن البوليسة مفقودة او ان يكن حاملها ظهر افلاسه.

المادة 107- 
اذا ضاعت البوليسة قبل ان تقبل يحق لصاحبها ان يطلب قيمتها بموجب النسخة الثانية او الثالثة او الرابعة وهلم جرا.

المادة 108- 
ان البوليسة الضائعة ان كان عليها علامة القبول فامر تحصيل قيمتها بموجب النسخة الثانية والثالثة والرابعة يتوقف
على اعطاء كفالة بامر وتنبيه محكمة التجارة.

المادة 109- 
ان الذي اضاع البوليسة مقبولة كانت او غير مقبولة اذا لم يمكنه ابراز النسخة الثانية او الثالثة او الرابعة الخ
يجب ان يدعي بمبلغ البوليسة الضائعة وان يثبت من دفاتره في محكمة التجارة كونه صاحب البوليسة الحقيقي وبعد اعطائه
الكفيل يحق له اخذ دراهمها.

المادة 110- 
اذا وقع الادعاء على تأدية البوليسة وفقاً لمنطوق المادتين المذكورتين وظهر امتناع فصاحب البوليسة الضائعة يمكنه
ان يحفظ ويصون كل حقوقه بعمل البروتستو بحيث يجري بعد استحقاق البوليسة بيوم واحد ويخبر ساحب البوليسة ومحيلها بالطريقة
والرسوم والمهل الآتي بيانها بخصوص اعلان البروتستو.

المادة 111- 
صاحب البوليسة الضائعة يراجع الشخص السابق في الاحالة لتحصيل نسختها الثانية وذاك يجب عليه ان يساعده عند الشخص الاسبق
في الاحالة وهكذا يتملص اصحاب الحوالات بالتسلسل الواحد بعد الاخر حتى ينتهي الى الشخص الاصيل الذي سحب البوليسة 
واما المصاريف التي تنشأ بهذا السبب فيتحملها الذي اضاع البوليسة.

المادة 112- 
ان حكم الكفالة المحررة في المادتين 108و109 المندرجتين آنفاً يدوم مدة ثلاث سنوات فاذا لم يظهر في خلالها ادعاء
ومطالبة مطلقاً يضحى حكم الكفالة منسوخاً بالكلية.

المادة 113- 
المبالغ التي تعطى من اصل مبلغ البوليسة على الحساب تسقط عن ذمة ساحب البوليسة ومحيلها والمبلغ الباقي منها يجب على
حامل البوليسة ان يجري عليه البروتستو.

المادة 114- 
ليس للحكام ان يعطوا مهلة في دفع قيمة البوليسة.

المادة 115- 
ان دراهم البوليسة التي اجري عليها البروتستو يسوغ دفعها من شخص اخر على وجه التوسط احتراما لساحب البوليسة او لاحد
الذين قبلوا حوالتها ويلزم حينئذ ان يصرح بكيفية التوسط والدفع في عبارة ورقة البروتستو او في ذيلها.

المادة 116- 
كل من يدفع دراهم بوليسة ما بطريقة التوسط تنتقل اليه حقوق حاملها فالمتوسط ملزوم ايضا ان يراعي الرسوم والقواعد
الواجب ان يجريها الحامل في الحال واذا دفعت قيمة البوليسة بطريقة التوسط لحساب الساحب فتضحى ذمم جميع اصحاب الحوالات
بريئة واذا دفعت بالتوسط احتراماً لاحد اصحاب الحوالات فكل من جاء بعده من اصحاب الحوالات تبرأ ذمته واذا ظهر كثيرون
يطلبون دفع قيمة البوليسة بطريقة التوسط فيتقدم ويترجح على الجميع ذاك الشخص الذي يتعهد بتبرئة ذمم اشخاص اكثر من
غيره ولكن الشخص المسحوبة عليه البوليسة في الاصل الذي صار سبباً لاتخاذ البروتستو نظراً لعدم قبولها منه اذا طلب
ان يدفع دراهمها فيتقدم على سائر الطلاب.

المادة 117- 
ان حامل البوليسة المسحوبة من جهات بلاد اوروبا البرية ومن جزائرها ومن سواحل افريقية الشمالية المعين دفعها في
البلاد العثمانية بعد الاطلاع عليها او لميعاد يوم او شهر او ايام او اشهر متعددة يجب عليه ان يداعي بدفعها او بقبولها
مدة ستة اشهر اعتباراً من تاريخها واذا لم يداع فيضحى محروماً من حق الادعاء على اصحاب الحوالات وعلى ساحب البوليسة
الاصلي الذي يكون قد ادى قيمتها ولكن يستثنى من ذلك رأس الرجاء الصالح حتى سواحل جنوبي افريقية فالبوالس المسحوبة
منها تمتد مهلة الادعاء بها الى سنة واحدة وكذلك مهلة الادعاء بالبوالس المسحوبة من بلاد اميركا البرية ومن جزائرها
ومن بلاد الهند وجزائرها وفي الجملة من سائر البلاد البعيدة الى البلاد العثمانية فانها تمتد الى سنة واحدة.
وايضاً فان حامل البوليسة المسحوبة من بلاد الدولة العلية الواجب دفعها في الديار الاجنبية اذا اهمل الطلب بدفعها
او بقبولها اثناء المهلة المتخذة المعينة بالنظر الى مسافة البلاد البعيدة كما تبين آنفاً يضحى محروماً من كل حقوقه
كما تقدم البيان ولكن في وقت الحرب تضاعف المهل المذكورة واما اذا كان بين بائع وشاري البوليسة وايضاً بين اصحاب الحوالات
سبق اجراء مقاولات مخصوصة لا تطابق الاصول المذكورة فلا يطرأ عليها خلل بداعي هذه النظامات.

المادة 118- 
يجب على حامل البوليسة ان يطلب تأدية نقودها في يوم حلول ميعادها.

المادة 119- 
اذا حصل الامتناع عن تأدية البوليسة في حلول ميعادها فيلزم ثاني يوم استحقاقها ان يحتاط على عدم دفعها بعمل السند
المعبر عنه بالبروتستو الا اذا اتفق ذلك في يوم عيد من الايام المعدودة حسب القانون اعيادا فيؤخر ذلك العمل الى اليوم
التالي.
مبادئ 

المادة 120- 
ان حامل البوليسة ولو كان قد اجرى البروتستو بعدم القبول او بداعي وفاة الشخص المسحوبة عليه البوليسة فلا يعفى من
اتخاذ بروتستو اخر على عدم الدفع وان افلس قابل البوليسة قبل حلول ميعادها فيحق لحاملها ان يجري عليها البروتستو ويدعي
بمبلغها.

المادة 121- 
ان لحامل البوليسة الجاري عليها بروتستو عدم الدفع ان يدعي باخذ الكفالة على ساحب البوليسة وعلى كل من اصحاب الحوالات
فرداً فرداً او على مجموع اصحاب الحوالات والساحب جملة وكذا اصحاب الحوالات فان لكل منهم ان يدعي باخذ الكفالة على
الوجه المشروح من الذين احالوا البوليسة قبله او من الساحبين.

المادة 122- 
ان حامل البوليسة اذا ادعى على من احالها له فقط فملزوم ان يبلغه البروتستو وان لم تحصل تأديتها فملزوم ان يدعوه
الى المحكمة في مدة خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ البروتستو ان كان مقيماً بمحل مسافته مرحلة واحدة وان كان بائع البوليسة
مقيماً بمحل مسافته عن المحل الذي يجب ان تدفع فيه قيمة البوليسة اكثر من مرحلة واحدة يجب تطويل المهلة باضافة ثلاثة
ايام على كل مرحلة زائدة.

المادة 123- 
عندما تجرى البروستات على البوالس المسحوبة في بلاد الدولة العلية وتأديتها مشروطة ان تكون في الجزائر الخارجة عن
بلاد الدولة العلية البرية وفي بلاد بعيدة او في البلاد الاجنبية فالمهلة المعينة لاجل اقامة الدعاوي على ساحبي
البوليسة وعلى الذين قبلوا حوالتها المقيمين ببلاد الدولة العلية هي كما يأتي بيانه ، ففي قبرص واكريت وباقي الجزائر
الواقعة في البحر الابيض تعتبر المدة شهرين وفي مصر والاسكندرية والبلاد الواقعة في تلك النواحي اربعة اشهر. و
في بلاد تونس وطرابلس الغرب وبلاد الجزائر خمسة اشهر ، وفي البلاد الاجنبية الواقعة في اوروبا اربعة اشهر ، وفي
قارتي افريقيا واسيا الهنذ سنة واحدة وفي اثناء المحاربة تعتبر جميع المهل المذكورة ضعفين.

المادة 124- 
اذا تصدى حامل البوليسة للادعاء على ساحب البوليسة والمحيلين عموماً ايضا يحق له ان يدعي حتى انقضاء المهل المذكورة
اعلاه واذا ادعى حامل البوليسة بها في اثناء المهلة المذكورة على الوجه المشروح واخذ حقه فالذي يكون قد دفع
الدراهم يحق له ان يدعي على اصحاب الحوالات الذين قبل او على ساحبي البوليسة اجمالاً وافراداً ويكون ذلك متسلسلاً
الى كل مدع من محيل الى آخر حتى ينتهي الدور الى الساحب وابتداء المهلة المذكورة يعتبر من ثاني يوم اقامة الدعوى
من طرف كل مدع.

المادة 125- 
بعد انقضاء المهل المبينة آنفا لاجل عمل البروتستو وطلب الكفالات على البوالس المعينة تأديتها حين الاطلاع او لو
عدة يوم وشهر او ايام وشهور لا يبقى لحامل البوليسة حق اصلاً ولا بوجه من الوجوه في الادعاء على اصحاب الحوالات.

المادة 126- 
بعد انقضاء المهل المذكورة لا يبقى لاصحاب الحوالات ايضاً على اختلاف الرتبة حق في دعوى الكفالة على الذين احالوا
لهم البوليسة.

المادة 127- 
وكذلك اذا قدر ساحب البوليسة ان يثبت بانه اوصل ما يقابل قيمتها في حلول اجلها فلا يبقى حينئذ حق لحامل البوليسة
ولا لاصحاب الحوالات في الادعاء عليه لكن يبقى الحق لحامل البوليسة في الدعوى على من سحبت عليه البوليسة فقط.

المادة 128- 
بعد انقضاء المهل المحررة والمعينة انفاً لاجل تحرير واعلان صك البروتستو ولاجل رفع الدعوى الى المحكمة اذا استولى
ساحب البوليسة او احد اصحاب الحوالات على بعض مبالغ منها نقداً او على حساب ما او على شئ من مال كان مخصصاً لتأدية
تلك البوليسة فتلغى قضية عدم صلاحية الدعوى المذكورة في المواد الثلاث المار ذكرها فيعود الحق لحامل البوليسة على
اي الوجوه ان يدعي على الشخص الذي يكون قد استولى على ذلك المبلغ.

المادة 129- 
ان حامل البوليسة الجاري عليه بروتستو عدم الدفع اذا بادر الى طلب كفيل تأميناً لقيمتها وظفر بمال و دراهم وديون
تختص بساحب البوليسة وقابلها ومحيلها يمكنه ان يحجزها بمعرفة محكمة التجارة.

المادة 130- 
ان اوراق البروتستو التي يجب اجراؤها بداعي عدم قبول البوليسة او عدم تأديتها يجب ان تحرر بمحكمة معروفة او بمعرفة
المجلس بعد جلب الشخص المطلوب منه تأديتها وعند الاقتضاء ايضاً جلب الشخص المحال له دفعها في الدرجة الثانية المعبر
عنه بالالبيزونيا وتحقيق عدم قبولهما وامتناعهما عن الدفع مع مراعاة شروط البروتستو اللازمة.

المادة 131- 
ان المواد التي يجب ان تدرج في صك البروتستو هي عبارة عن تحرير عبارة البوليسة كلمة كلمة وكيفية قبولها وحوالاتها
وايضاً ذكر الاشخاص الذين سيقبلونها حين الاقتضاء وذكر مطالبة مبلغ البوليسة وهل الشخص الذي سيدفع دراهمها حاضر ام
غير حاضر وكيفية عدم مقدرته على الدفع وامتناعه عن وضع الامضاء.

المادة 132-
ان ابراز ورقة مأخوذة من بعض التجار او غيرهم بصورة شهادة عوض البروتستو الواجب عمله حسب الشروط المبينة قبلا لا
يكون مقبولاً ولا معتبراً على انه ان لم يكن في تلك البلدة كنشلارية اي محل اقامة وكلاء تجارة منصوبين ومعينين بموجب
فرمان عال فالمضبطة التي تبرز من مجلس تلك البلدة بحسب شروط البروتستو تعتبر ويعمل بها.

المادة 133- 
ان مأموري الكنشلارية ملزومون ان يعطوا صورة صكوك البروتستو حرفياً ويقيدوها في اليوم والتاريخ لفظة لفظة في دفتر
مخصوص مرقوم على صفحاته العدد وكلمة صح منظم تطبيقاً للقواعد المرعية الاجراء بالنظر الى دفاتر التجار ،وعند وقوع
شئ مغاير لذلك يجب ان يعزلوا من مأموريتهم ويكونوا مسؤولين تجاه اصحاب الحقوق بالعطل والضرر والمصاريف والفائض.

المادة 134- 
ان ما يسمونه ريكامبيو هو عبارة عن تلك البوليسة التي لا تقبل عند وصولها الى حيث ترسل فيسحب حاملها بوليسة جديدة
بقيمة مبلغها على الشخص الذي ارسلها له فضلاً عن اجراء البروتستو عليها.

المادة 135- 
ان البوليسة التي جرى عليها البروتستو يلتزم حاملها ان يسحب بوليسة جديدة يعبر عنها بالريترت لاجل تحصيل راس مال
البوليسة المذكورة ومصاريفها وتفاوت اسعار الكامبيو من ساحب البوليسة الاصلي او من احد المحيلين.

المادة 136- 
ان الريكامبيو يعمل حسابه على ساحب البوليسة الاصلية بالنظر الى فرق اسعار الكامبيو بين المحل الواجب ان تدفع فيه
تلك البوليسة وبين المحل المسحوبة منه واما بالنظر الى اصحاب الحوالات فيكون اعتبار فرق الكامبيو بين المحل الذي اعطيت
فيه البوليسة من طرفهم او باعوها فيه وبين المحل المعينة تأديتها فيه.

المادة 137- 
ان اعادة البوليسة تحتاج الى ريترت يعني قائمة المفردات المعبر عنها بحساب الاعادة.

المادة 138- 
ان قائمة حساب الاعادة يسطر فيها اولاً راس مال البوليسة التي يكون قد جرى عليها البروتستو ،ثانياً بعض المصاريف
القانونية نظير مصاريف البروتستو والقوميسيون والسمسرة ورسم التمغة واجرة المكتوب ،ثالثاً اسم الشخص المسحوبة عليه
البوليسة بطريقة الريترت وسعر الكامبيو بالاسعار المأخوذ بها ومن اللازم ان يصادق على ذلك من طرف سمسار الكامبيو
وفي المحلات التي لا يوجد فيها سمسار كامبيو يكون التصديق من تاجرين اثنين وترسل البوليسة المجرى عليها البروتستو
مع البروتستو عينه او مع نسخة مصادق عليها واما اذا كان سحب الريقامبيو على احد المحيلين فينبغي ان ترسل ايضاً ورقة
شهادة حاوية بيان سعر الكامبيو من المحل الواجب ان تدفع فيه الى المحل المسحوبة منه.

المادة 139- 
لا يجوز تحرير حسابات اعادة متعددة لاجل بوليسة واحدة بل ان حساب الاعادة المذكور تكون رؤيته وتأدية دراهمه من محيل
الى آخر حتى ينتهي الى الشخص الذي يكون قد سحب البوليسة فيؤدي هو الدراهم تماماً واصول الابراء.

المادة 140- 
لا يجوز تراكم الريكامبيو بل كل من اصحاب الحوالات وايضاً ساحب البوليسة ملزوم ان يدفع ريكامبيو واحداً فقط.

المادة 141- 
يحسب فائض البوليسة التي لم تدفع اعتباراً من يوم عمل البروتستو.

المادة 142- 
يحسب فائض مصروف البروتستو وباقي المصاريف القانونية اعتباراً من يوم اقامة الدعوى.

المادة 143- 
ان حساب الاعادة اذا لم يصحب بشهادة سماسرة الكامبيو او التجار المذكورين في المادة 138 لا يعطى عنه فرق اسعار الكامبيو
الكائن بين المحل المسحوب منه الكامبيو والمحل المرسل اليه بل يدفع مع المصاريف على السعر الكائن في محل التسليم حين
الدفع.

المادة 144- 
ان جميع النظامات المتعلقة بالبوالس كالميعاد والحوالة وضمانة الواحد للاخر وكذلك قضية اعطاء كفيل من الخارج على
وجه الاحتياط مع التأدية بالذات وبالتوسط والبروتستو وكذا واجبات حامل البوليسة وحقوقه ومادة الريكامبيو وقضية الفوائض
كل ذلك مرعي الاجراء ايضاً بحق التحاويل المحررة على الامر يعني بناء على ان تدفع لأمر من يحولها الدائن اليه.
مبادئ 

المادة 145- 
ان الحوالات على الامر يجب ان تكون مؤرخة على الاطلاق وان يذكر فيها مقدار المبلغ المراد دفعه مع ذكر اسم وشهرة الشخص
الذي سيدفع لامره وبيان الوقت الذي ستدفع فيه النقود وان يبين فيه ايضاً ذلك المبلغ سواء كان استقراضاً او ثمن امتعة
او من جهة حساب او حوالة ما.

المادة 146- 
ان الدعاوي الكائنة بحق سندات البوالس والتحاويل الممضاة من التجار والبائعين والصيارف وكذا التحاويل المعطاة لاجل
مواد التجارة اذا مضي عليها خمس سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ البروتستو او تاريخ الادعاء الاخير الحاصل في المحكمة تصير
غير مسموعة هذا اذا كانت غير محكوم بها من قبل او اذا كانت غير مثبتة ومحققة بسند دين اخر خصوصي على ان الاشخاص المزعوم
انهم مديونون اذا تكلفوا يجب عليهم ان يقسموا يميناً بانهم براء الذمة من ذلك الدين وكذلك الورثة واصحاب العلاقات
ايضاً يجب ان يحلفوا انهم يعتقدون من دون ادنى مواربة بانه لم يبق شئ من ذلك الدين المدعى به.
مبادئ 

القسم الثاني 
(في بيان احوال الافلاس وهويشتمل على جملة فصول) 
(الفصل الاول) 
(في بيان واعلان الافلاس وهو يشتمل على عدة ابواب).
المادة 147- 
ان التاجر الجاري اخذه واعطاؤه بصفة تجارية اذا لم يستطع تأدية دينه الكائن على تلك الصفة يعتبر مفلساً.

(الباب الاول) 
(في اعلان الافلاس) 
المادة 148- 
كل مفلس ملزوم ان يخبر بافلاسه وكيل تجارة المحل المقيم به بموجب تقرير في مدة ثلاثة ايام اعتباراً من اليوم الذي
توقف فيه عن الدفع واليوم الذي عجز ان يوفى فيه دينه وفيه حصل قضع المعاملات هو داخل ايضاً في مدة الثلاثة الايام
المذكورة وعند ظهور افلاس شركة ما عمومية من المعبر عنها بالقو للقتيف ينبغي ان يصرح بتقرير الاخبار المذكور اسم ومحل
اقامة كل من الشركاء المتكافلين.

المادة 149- 
يجب ان يكون تقرير اخبار الافلاس مصحوباً بالدفتر المعبر عنه بالبلانشو واذا لم يمكن اعطاء الدفتر المذكور فمن الواجب
ان يبين سبب ذلك ويجب ان يكون في دفتر البلانشو المذكور بيان مقدار وكمية جميع اشياء واملاك المديون المنقولة وغير
المنقولة وكمية ديونه وذممه وارباحه وخسائره ومصاريفه وكذا الامضاء والتصديق على صحته من طرف المديون مع رقم التاريخ
ايضاً.

المادة 150- 
ان كيفية الافلاس تعلن وتجري موقتاً حسب منطوق الحكم والاعلام الذي يعطي اما بناء على انهاء المفلس او على استدعاء
واحد او اكثر من اصحاب الديون واما بناء على القرار الذي يعطي تواً من محكمة التجارة ولكن اذا تبين بعد ذلك اقتدار
المديون على ايفاء دينه وانه غير مفلس فيضحى حكم الاعلام المذكور منسوخاً.

المادة 151- 
ان تعيين وتخصيص اليوم الذي اضحى فيه المفلس عاجزاً عن ايفاء دينه يلزم ان يعين ويخصص من طرف محكمة التجارة رأساً
او بادعاء المدعين على ما تقدم ولكن اذالم يتخصص على الوجه المحرر فيكون اعتباره من تاريخ الاعلام الصادر باعلان
الافلاس او من تاريخ يوم البروتستو.

المادة 152- 
يجب ان يؤخذ نسخة الاعلامات التي تحرر كما مر في المادتين المذكورتين وان تعلن الكيفية من طرف محكمة التجارة وبحسب
الايجاب ترسل اوراق مخصومة الى المحلات التي ظهر فيها افلاس المفلس والى الاماكن التي فيها اخذه وعطاؤه وشركاؤه وان
تعلق ايضاً في المواضيع اللازمة.

المادة 153- 
ان المفلس المحكوم بافلاسه لا يبقى له حق في ادارة املاكه اعتباراً من تاريخ افلاسه وفضلا عن ذلك فلا يقدر ايضاً ان
يضع يده على الاملاك التي تنقل الى عهدته في اثناء افلاسه وعلى ذلك فكل الدعاوي المتعلقة ببيع املاك واشياء المفلس
المنقولة وكل ما يتعلق بها هو عائد وراجع الى الوكلاء ولكن يجوز استجلاب المفلس الى محكمة التجارة عندما تمس الحاجة
لاستنطاقه في بعض خصوصات.

المادة 154- 
ان صدور الاعلام باعلان الافلاس يكون سبباً لمطالبة المفلس بايفاء ديونه التي لم تحل آجالها بعد وعند افلاس احد موقعي
الحوالة للامر او الذين قبلوا البوليسة او الذين سحبوا بوليسة ولم تقبل يلتزم الاشخاص الاخرون المتعهدون بالدفع ان
يقدموا كفيلاً بان يدفعوا في الميعاد هذا اذا لم يختاروا تأدية الدراهم معجلاً بلا مهل.

المادة 155- 
عند صدور اعلام الافلاس ينقطع عن الماسة فقط كل فائض الديون غير المأمونة الايفاء بطريق الامتياز والرهن الاستغلال
واما فائض الديون المأمونة فيطالب به من محصولات الاموال والاشياء التي جرى رهنها وتسليمها قبلاً لاصحاب الديون بطريقة
الامتياز والرهن والاستغلال.

المادة 156- 
ان جميع السندات المحررة لاجل اعطاء الاموال والاملاك المنقولة وغير المنقولة بطريقة الهبة لاشخاص اخرين وتأدية الديون
التي لم تحل اجالها نقدا وتأدية النقود بداعي الانتقال والبيع والتعويض واسباب اخرى وكل تأدية تكون عدا تأدية الديون
المستحقة والسندات التجارية اذا عقدت وتمت بعد اليوم الذي يكون قد تعين من طرف محكمة التجارة كمبدأ التفليس او قبل
ذلك اليوم بعشرة ايام تكون ساقطة وغير معتبرة لدى الماسة وتحسب كانها لم تكن.

المادة 157- 
ان الشخص المديون اذا قضى ديونه التي حل اجلها نقداً او سددها بسندات تجارية وكان ذلك في اثناء اليوم الذي عجز فيه
عن ايفاء ديونه واليوم الذي صدر فيه اعلام الافلاس او اذا باع اشياء واخذ ما يقابلها واعطى سنداً فكل ذلك يلغى ولكن
في هذه الحالة يجب الاثبات بان الذين جرى التعامل معهم كانوا عالمين بعجز المديون عن ايفاء ديونه.

المادة 158- 
يجوز تقييد وتسجيل استحقاقات الاستغلال والامتياز توفيقاً لاصولها ونظاماتها المقررة حتى يوم صدور الاعلام المتضمن
اعلان الافلاس ولكن هذا التقييد والتسجيل اذا كان قد حصل بعد اليوم الذي فيه عجز المفلس عن ايفاء ديونه او قبل ذلك
اليوم بعشرة ايام يعتبر واما اذا مرت مدة متجاوزة الخمسة عشرة يوماً بين الحصول على الامتياز والاستغلال وبين يوم
التقييد والتسجيل فلا يعتبر ويضحى كأنه لم يكن بنوع انه يجب ان يضاف يوم واحد على كل مرحلة بالنظر الى المسافة الكائنة
فيما بين المحل الذي وقع فيه الحصول على استحقاق الاستغلال والمحل الذي ينبغي ان يجري فيه التقييد والتسجيل.

المادة 159- 
اذا دفع الشخص المديون دراهم بوليسة ما في خلال الزمان الذي عجز فيه عن ايفاء ديونه واليوم الذي صدر فيه اعلام الافلاس
فمن الايجاب ان يدعي بطلب استرداد المبلغ ممن كانت البوليسة مسحوبة لحسابه وان كان المدفوع تحويلاً على الامر يطلب
من المحيل الاول ولكن على كلا التقديرين يجب الاثبات على من اقيمت عليه الدعوى بانه كان مطلعاً على عجز المديون عن
ايفاء دينه.

المادة 160- 
ان التصدي لتحصيل قيمة الايجار من اشياء المفلس المنقولة التي هي مدار لاجراء تجارته يجب ان يتأخر واحد وثلاثين يوما
اعتباراً من تاريخ اعلان الافلاس ولكن كما يلزم امر المحافظة على الاشياء المذكورة هكذا يجب ايضاً الا يلحق خلل بحقوق
صاحب الملك من وجه استرداد المحل الذي آجره ولهذا فان قضية التصدي المحررة في هذه المادة على مثل ما تقدم لا تمس حقوق
الملكية.

(الباب الثاني) 
(في بيان صورة مأمورية المأمور الذي يتعين من طرف محكمة) 
(التجارة لاجل النظارة على أمور ومصالح المفلس)
المادة 161- 
عند صدور الحكم المبين تفليس شخص ما يجب ان ينصب ويعين مأمور من طرف محكمة التجارة للنظر في مصالح الافلاس.

المادة 162- 
يعهد الى همة المأمور المرقوم اجراء الدقة والاجتهاد بخصوص تسوية امور ومصالح المفلس فالمنازعات الناشئة عن الافلاس
ان كان فصلها ورؤيتها من متعلقات محكمة التجارة فيجب ان تتقدم الافادة الى المحكمة من طرف المأمور المذكور.

المادة 163- 
ان تنبيهات مأمور محكمة التجارة غير قابلة الاعتراض ولكن اذا ظهر احوال كما سيصرح في المواد 174و182 و188و237و273
الآتي ايرادها فتعرض حينئذ لمحكمة التجارة.

المادة 164- 
ان تبديل المأمور المنصوب من طرف محكمة التجارة وتعيين عوضه منوط باختيارها.

(الباب الثالث) 
(في وضع الختم على اشياء المفلس والمعاملات المتعلقة بشخصه)
المادة 165- 
بعد ان يحكم بتفليس شخص ما ، يجري من طرف محكمة التجارة وضع الختم على مكتبه واشيائه ويحبس او يسلم شخصه الى احد
الضبطية او الى احد قواسة التجارة ليوضع تحت المراقبة.

المادة 166-
ان الشخص المفلس بعد ان يكون اجرى الشرائط المبينة في المادتين148و149 المحررتين انفاً يعني انه اظهر وقدم دفاتر واشياء
حسب الاصول يجوز لمحكمة التجارة ان تحكم بتخلية سبيله من المحبس الذي اوقف فيه لاجل مادة الافلاس هذا اذا لم يكن محبوساً
لاجل دين او سبب اخر ويجوز للمحكمة ايضاً ابتداء ان تلغي ذلك الحكم بناء على ما يظهر لها من الاسباب.

المادة 167- 
مخازن المفلس ومكاتبه وصناديقه ودفاتره واوراقه حتى واثاث بيته واشياءه توضع تحت الختم وعند ظهور افلاس شركة عمومية
بعنوان قوللقثيف ايضاً يوضع الختم على المحل الكبير المخصص لاقامة الشركاء وعلى محل تجارة كل من الشركاء المتكافلين
كل على حدته.

المادة 168- 
ان خلاصة الاسباب المستقلة والاحكام الايجابية المحتوي عليها الاعلام الصادر بحق المفلس يجب ان تعرض من طرف مأمور
محكمة التجارة في مدة 24 ساعة لجانب نظارة التجارة.

المادة 169- 
ان التنبيهات والتأكيدات التي ينبغي اعطاؤها لاجل القاء المفلس في الحبس ولاجل وضعه تحت المراقبة تجري سريعاً من طرف
محكمة التجارة او من طرف الوكلاء المعينين.

(الباب الرابع)
في بيان الاحوال والقوانين المتعلقة بتعيين الوكلاء وتبديلهم
المادة 170- 
عقيب صدور اعلان الافلاس يتعين من طرف محكمة التجارة وكيل واحد او وكلاء متعددون والمأمور الذي تبينت صورة مأموريته
في الباب الثاني ايضاً يدعو جميع اصحاب الديون في مدة خمسة عشر يوماً لكي يأتوا في الحال الى محل معين وفي المدة
المذكورة يجمع اصحاب الديون ويعقد مجلساً ويتشاور هو واصحاب المطاليب الحاضرون المجلس لاجل تنظيم دفتر اصحاب الديون
المعروفة ولاجل انتخاب وتعيين الوكلاء الذين يجب تجديد استخدامهم ويحرر مضبطة حاوية ملاحظاتهم في ذلك ويقدمها
الى محكمة التجارة وهي حينئذ بالنظر الى مآل المضبطة المذكورة واحوال اصحاب الديون المعروفة وانهاء وتقرير المأمور
الموما اليه اما انها تعين وكلاء جدداً واما انها تبقى الوكلاء الذين تعينوا قبلا وان مأمورية الوكلاء المنتخبين
على هذه الصورة تكون دائمة مستمرة ولكن مع هذا يجوز عند الضرورة تجديد وتبديل الوكلاء المذكورين من طرف محكمة التجارة
كما سيأتي بيان ذلك وبكل الاحوال يمكن ابلاغ عدد الوكلاء الى الثلاثة ويجوز انتخابهم ايضاً من غير اصحاب الديون
ولهؤلاء من اي صنف وطبقة كانوا بعد ختام مأموريتهم حق ان يأخذوا اجرة حسبما يجري تعيينها وتنسيبها من طرف محكمة
التجارة بالنظر الى ايجاب المصلحة والمثل.

المادة 171- 
لا يجوز تعيين وكيل من احد اقرباء المفلس او ممن يلوذون به.

المادة 172- 
اذا دعت الحال الى اضافة وكيل واحد او وكلاء متعددين او الى تبديل الوكلاء الموجودين يعرض المأمور الموما اليه الكيفية
لمحكمة التجارة وتحصل المبادرة لاجراء المقتضى من طرف محكمة التجارة كما قد تبين في المادة 170.

المادة 173- 
اذا كان الوكلاء المعينون متعددين يلزمهم على الاطلاق ان يكون عملهم وحركتهم سوية.

المادة 174- 
عند وقوع شكاية بحق الوكلاء من اجل مواد الافلاس التي يرونها يجري ايجاب المقتضى من طرف مأمور محكمة التجارة في مدة
ثلاثة ايام وهكذا مواد وان تكن عائدة الى المأمور الموما اليه غير انه يسوغ للمدعي عند الضرورة ان يعرض الكيفية
لمحكمة التجارة.

المادة 175- 
بناء على انهاء واستدعاء اصحاب الديون او المفلس تقدم الافادة من طرف المأمور المعين من قبل محكمة التجارة بشأن عزل
وتبديل احد الوكلاء او اكثر واذا لم يجر الوكيل الموما اليه المقتضى في ظرف ثمانية ايام بحق ما ابلغ اليه سواء كان
من طرف اصحاب الديون او من طرف المفلس فيما يتعلق بالتبديلات المطلوبة فاصحاب الديون والمفلس ايضاً لهم ان يعرضوا
ذلك لمحكمة التجارة وهي بعد ان تضبط وتسمع مجلسياً تقرير المأمور الموما اليه واستنطاقات وافادات الوكلاء تحكم
مجلسياً في كيفية تبديل الوكلاء.

(الباب الخامس) 
(في بيان مأمورية الوكلاء وهو يشتمل على عدة فصول)
(الفصل الاول) 
(يتضمن احكام مأمورية الوكلاء على الاطلاق).
المادة 176- 
ان كانت مادة وضع الختم على مكتب المفلس واشيائه لم تجر قبل نصب الوكلاء فالوكلاء يبادرون لاجرائها سريعاً بمعرفة
محكمة التجارة.

المادة 177- 
بناءً على انهاء الوكلاء يرخص بحسب الايجاب من جانب المأمور المعين من طرف محكمة التجارة في تسليم واعطاء الالبسة
الحاجية وسائر الاشياء اللازمة لذات المفلس واهله وكذلك تعطى الرخصة في حفظ الاشياء المشرفة على التلف والاشياء
القابلة التلف الواجب ادخالها في اموال تجارة المفلس ويرخص ايضاً في صرف النظر عن وضعها تحت الختم او في اخراجها من
تحت الختم.

المادة 178- 
ان بيع الاشياء القريبة التلف والاشياء الملحوظ انحطاطها عن قيمتها والاشياء التي يتوقف امر حفظها على دفع مصاريف
وجمع نقود وديون المفلس كل ذلك منوط باجتهاد وغيرة الوكلاء بعد اذن ورخصة المأمور المعين من طرف محكمة التجارة.

المادة 179- 
ان اخراج دفاتر المفلس من المحل الذي كانت فيه تحت الختم وتسليمها الى الوكلاء يكون بمعرفة مأمور خصوصي معين من طرف
محكمة التجارة لاجل هذا الشأن وعند ذلك ينظر المأمور الموما اليه في الدفاتر ويدقق فيها ويقدم مذكرة مختصرة لمحكمة
التجارة يبين فيها حالة الدفاتر المذكورة التي وجدها وكذلك يخرج من الاوراق المحفوظة تحت الختم السندات التي قد
قرب حلول ميعادها او التي من اللازم عرضها للقبول وتضبط بمعرفة المأمور الموما اليه وتعمل قائمة اثمانها ومقدارها
وبعد ذلك تسلم الى الوكلاء لاجل اجراء المقتضى بحقها وتعطى صورة عن تلك القائمة للمأمور المعين من طرف محكمة التجارة
وتجري المبادرة لتحصيل ديون المفلس بموجب وصولات تعطى من الوكلاء والمكاتيب التي ترد في تلك الاثناء الى المفلس يتولى
فتحها وقراءتها الوكلاء بحضور المفلس ثم تعطى له ليطلع هو عليها ايضاً.

المادة 180- 
اذا حصل الانهاء نظراً الى الاحوال الظاهرة من جانب المأمور الموما اليه لاجل تخلية سبيل المفلس موقتاً باعطائه صك
تأمين وحصلت المساعدة بذلك ايضاً من طرف محكمة التجارة يجبر المفلس على تقديم كفيل حضور على انه يجب باول الامر
ان يخصص ويبين من طرف محكمة التجارة المبالغ التي يجب ان يغرمها الكفيل المذكور للماسة يعني لعموم اصحاب الدين
بافتراض غياب المفلس واختفائه.

المادة 181- 
اذا لم يقدم المأمور الموما اليه الانهاء كما تقدم آنفاً لاجل اعطاء صك التأمين للمفلس يحق للمفلس ان يعرض ويبلغ
استدعاءه الى محكمة التجارة وحينئذ يسأل المأمور الموما اليه عن السبب والملاحظة التي لاجلها لم يطلب التأمينات
المذكورة وبعد المذاكرة في ذلك علنا تحكم المحكمة بما يقتضي الايجاب.

المادة 182- 
في اثناء تسوية محاسبة المفلس الحقيقي وغرامته يجوز بمقتضى افادة الوكلاء ان يعين من طرف مأمور محكمة التجارة مصروف
يومي له ولعياله.

المادة 183- 
اذا دعا الوكلاء المفلس ان يحضر اليهم لاجل رؤية دفاتره وقطع محاسباته ولم يجب دعوتهم يجري التنبيه عليه ان يحضر
بذاته في ثمان واربعين ساعة وان وجد له عذر كاف وصدق مأمور المحكمة على صحته يؤذن له حينئذ في ارسال وكيل سواء
كانت ورقة التأمين قد اعطيت له او لم تعط.

المادة 184- 
اذا لم يسلم حالاً دفتر البلانشو يعني الموازنة من طرف المفلس فالوكلاء يشرعون في تنظيم دفتر مثله على مقتضى دفاتر
واوراق المفلس والتحقيقات التي اكتسبوها ويقدمونه الى محكمة التجارة.

المادة 185- 
ان المأمور المعين من طرف محكمة التجارة مأذون ان يستنطق المفلس ومن هم في خدمته لاجل تنظيم دفتر الموازنة المذكورة
ولاجل تعيين اسباب وكيفيات الافلاس.

المادة 186- 
اذا اعلن افلاس تاجر ما بعد وفاته او توفي المفلس بعد اعلان افلاسه ولم يكن له اولاد قاصرون وورثة غائبون فلزوجته
واولاده وورثته بالاصالة او بالوكالة ان يحضروا ويقوموا مقام المتوفي ويبادروا لتنظيم دفتر البلانشو وتسوية مصالح
الافلاس عموماً.

(الفصل الثاني) 
(في بيان قضية فك الختم وتحرير الاملاك) 
المادة 187-
بعد مرور ثلاثة ايام على الكثير من وضع الختم على موجودات المفلس يبادر الوكلاء لفكه فتكتب اموال المفلس وموجوداته
بدفتر في حال حضوره وان لم يكن حاضراً اذ ذاك فيستحضر اذا كان حضوره لازماً.

المادة 188-
بعد رفع الختم عن اشياء المفلس وتحرير الدفتر نسختين تعطى نسخة منه في مدة اربع وعشرين ساعة لمحكمة التجارة والنسخة
الثانية تحفظ عند الوكلاء ويجوز لهؤلاء ان يعينوا الاشخاص الذين يرونهم مناسبين لكي يساعدوهم في ترتيب وكتابة الدفتر
المذكور وفي تقدير قيمة الموجودات.

المادة 189- 
اذا اعلن افلاس المفلس بعد موته ولم يشرع في ذلك الدفتر قبل الاعلان المذكور واذا توفي المفلس قبل قراءة ذلك الدفتر
فيجب ان تجري المبادرة لتنظيم الدفتر المذكور حالاً بحضور ورثة المتوفي او حين احضارهم اذا وجد اقتضاء لذلك كما هو
مصرح بالمواد المار ذكرها.

المادة 190-
عند ظهور اي افلاس يلتزم الوكلاء في مرور خمسة عشر يوما من مباشرتهم مأموريتهم او من يوم تقرير ابقائهم ان يقدموا
الى المأمور المعين من طرف محكمة التجارة مذكرة حاوية صورة الافلاس الظاهرة واسبابه وعلله وكيفية احواله بوجه الاجمال
والمأمور الموما اليه ايضاً ملزوم ان يقدمها حالا الى المحكمة مع بيان رأيه وان مضت المدة المذكورة ولم تنظم المذكرة
المذكورة من طرف الوكلاء يجب على المأمور الموما اليه ان يقدم افادة الى المحكمة ويبين السبب الداعي لتاخيرها.

المادة 191-
يرخص من طرف النظارة لواحد او اثنين من مأموري التجارة في ان يتوجهوا الى مخزن المفلس ودكانه ويراقبوا احوال الافلاس
وتنظيم الدفاتر وحقانية ودقة الوكلاء فيما يتعلق برؤيتهم مصالح الافلاس ومن واجباتهم ايضاً طلب ابراز السندات والدفاتر
والاوراق المتعلقة بالافلاس.

(الفصل الثالث) 
(في كيفية بيع امتعة المفلس واشياءه وتحصيل اثمانها) 
المادة 192-
بعد اكمال الدفتر المذكور يتسلم الوكلاء امتعة المفلس ونقوده وسنداته ودفاتره واوراقه واثاث بيته ايضاً ويعلقون ذيلاً
على ذلك الدفتر تحت امضاءاتهم انهم استلموا تلك الاشياء.

المادة 193- 
على الوكلاء ان يبادروا بتحصيل ديون المفلس بمراقبة مأمور محكمة التجارة.

المادة 194-
من وظيفة مأمور محكمة التجارة تفويض الوكلاء ان يبادروا الى بيع امتعة تجارة المفلس واشيائه المنقولة مع بيان كيفية
المبيع سواء كان من يد الوكلاء او بواسطة السمسار في السوق السلطانية.

المادة 195-
ان الوكلاء مأذونون ان يجلبوا المفلس اليهم عند الاقتضاء ويروا في تسوية المنازعات والحقوق السائرة المتعلقة بالماسة
اي مجموع مطلوب اصحاب الدين وعلى الخصوص في دعاوي الاملاك غير المنقولة واما القضية التي تجري تسويتها فان كان قيمتها
غير معينة او بمبلغ اكثر من الف وخمسمائة قرش ولم تصادق عليها محكمة التجارة فلا تكون مرعية الاجراء.

المادة 196-
ان كان قد اطلق سبيل المفلس واعطيت له ورقة التأمين فللوكلاء ان يستخدموه في مصالح الافلاس لاجل تسهيل ادارتها وذلك
بعد استئذان مأمور محكمة التجارة.

(الفصل الرابع) 
(في بيان المعاملات اللازمة لاجل محافظة اموال المفلس) 
المادة 197-
ان الوكلاء منذ حين شروعهم في اجراء ماموريتهم يكونون ملزومين ان يحافظوا على حقوق المفلس فيما يتعلق بمطلوباته اي
ان يحصلوها وان يجروا المعاملات التجارية اللازمة لكي يظهروا امواله الكائنة بطريقة الرهن والامانة.

(الفصل الخامس) 
(في كيفية تحقيق الديون) 
المادة 198-
يلزم اصحاب الديون اعتباراً من يوم تاريخ اعلان الافلاس ان يقدموا الى محكمة التجارة دفتراً حاوياً مفردات المبالغ
التي يدعون بها مع سندات الدين ومن مقتضى مأمورية كاتب محكمة التجارة المسجل ان يعمل دفتراً بتلك السندات ويعطي بها
مذكرة مشعرة باستلامها والمسجل المذكور هو مسئول عن حفظها مدة خمس سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ المضبطة التي يعملها الوكلاء
في تحقيق الديون.

المادة 199-
عندما يجري تثبيت الوكلاء او تعيين غيرهم حسب منطوق الفقرة الثالثة من المادة المائة والسبعين المحررة آنفاً يجب ان
يجري في الحال اخبار اصحاب الديون الذين لم يسلموا سنداتهم بعد بواسطة الجرائد بانهاء من مقيد محكمة التجارة وحينئذ
يكونون ملزومين ان يقدموا بانفسهم او بواسطة وكلاء مرخصين لوكلا الافلاس سنداتهم ووثائقهم بموجب دفتر المفردات في
مدة عشرين يوماً من تاريخ الاخبار هذا اذا لم يختاروا ويرجحوا تسليم سنداتهم رأساً الى محكمة التجارة ويعطي لهم علم
وخبر مشعر باستلام السندات المذكورة ولكن اذا كان البعض من اصحاب الدين قاطنين بالممالك المحروسة في محل خارج عن المحل
الجاري فيه تحقيق وتفتيش امور المفلس ومعاملاته الايجابية يجب حينئذ ان تزاد المهلة يوماً واحداً لاجل كل مرحلة واقعة
فيما بين محل الافلاس ومحل اقامة اصحاب الدين.

المادة 200-
بعد انقضاء المهل المعينة في الفقرة الاولى والفقرة الثانية من المادة 199 المار ذكرها يحصل الشروع في تحقيق المطلوبات
في مدة ثلاثة ايام وتجري المسارعة المستمرة لتسويتها والتحقيق يجري في المحل واليوم والساعة التي يعينها مأمور محكمة
التجارة وحسب مآل المادة المذكورة يبادر بكل الاحوال طلب اصحاب الديون بموجب انهاء رسمي من مقيد محكمة التجارة او
بواسطة اوراق مخوصة وعند اخبارهم بذلك يتبين لهم 
اليه ينظم مذكرة فيما جرى تحقيقه 

المادة 201- 
كل صاحب دين قد تحقق دينه او كانت مطلوباته مثبتة في دفتر ميزانية المفلس يحق له ان يحضر جلسة تحقيق ديون المفلس وله
ايضاً ان يعترض ويسأل عن كل الديون المحققة والجاري تحقيقها وهذه الحقوق هي لشخص المفلس ايضاً بلا ريب.

المادة 202- 
ينبغي ان يبين في المذكرة المار بيانها الحاوية تحقيق ديون المفلس محل اقامة صاحب الدين او وكيله وان يدرج فيها ايضا
على وجه الاجمال مآل السندات والتحاويل وان تذكر الاضافات الموجودة في السندات المذكورة والمواضع المصححة منها والكتابات
المتخللة السطور وان يصرح فيها هل قبل ذلك الدين ام فيه نزاع.

المادة 203- 
ينبغي ان تجلب دفاتر اصحاب المطلوبات من طرف محكمة التجارة عند الحاجة وان كان يحصل من جليها صعوبة يكتب الى مأموري
التجارة في استخراج خلاصتها وارسالها.

المادة 204-
جميع ديون المفلس التي تكون قد قبلت على الوجه المشروح ينبغي ان يصدق عليها مأمور محكمة التجارة ايضاً وان يعلق الشرح
على ظاهر السندات بان مبلغ كذا قروش قد ادرج بدفتر ديون المفلس ويعين التاريخ وكل صاحب دين ملزوم ان يصادق على صحة
دينه من طرف المأمور الموما اليه في مدة ثمانية ايام اعتباراً من اليوم الذي وقع فيه تحقيق دينه.

المادة 205- 
اذا وقع النزاع عن شيء من ديون المفلس فمن مقتضى وظيفة مأمور محكمة التجارة ان يعرض الكيفية للمحكمة بدون احتياج الى
شكاية وادعاء وحينئذ يجلب الاشخاص الذين لهم معلومات بلك الى محكمة التجارة بامر نظارة التجارة وبحضور المأمور والموما
اليه يجري تحقيق القضية وفصلها.

المادة 206- 
ان المنازعة الواقعة بخصوص الامتناع عن قبول دين على قرض رفعها الى محكمة التجارة ان كانت غير صالحة للحكم بها بصورة
فاصلة قبل انقضاء المهل المقررة بحق القاطنين في الممالك المحروسة كما تبين في المادة 199و204 فان المحكمة تحكم فيها
بحسب ايجاب المصلحة على انها اما ان تؤخر وتؤجل الى حين تشكيل المجلس الذي سيعقد لاجل تنظيم سند القونقورداتو واما
انه يجري فصلها وتسويتها حالاً رغبة في انجاز المصلحة على ان يشكل بعدئذ المجلس المذكور واذا صدر حكم ان ترى قبل تشكيل
المجلس فصاحب الدين الذي هو على هذه الصفة يدخل مؤقتاً في مذكرات الافلاس على مبلغ معلوم يعين في ذلك القرار.

المادة 207- 
ان المنازعات التي تقع لاجل مطلوب ما فعلى تقدير احالتها الى المجالس والمحاكم الاخرى يجوز فيها اجراء صورتين احداهما
ان يتوقف اجراء المعاملات الافلاسية والاخرى ان لا تتوقف المصلحة في خلال رؤية الدعوى في تلك المحاكم بل يدوم اجراء
المعاملات الافلاسية من طرف محكمة التجارة وعلى فرض دوامها حسب الصورة الثانية يلزم ان يدخل صاحب الدين في مذكرات
الافلاس ويقيد مطلوبه ايضاً احتياطياً وكذا ان كان ادعاء احد اصحاب المطاليب اوجب عليه محاكمة من قبيل التزوير والسرقة
وما شاكل ذلك من الجرائم والجنايات او من قبيل حيلة او قباحة خفيفة فيكون ايضاً امر توقيف المعاملات المذكورة محولاً
لرأي محكمة التجارة الى ان ترى تلك المواد على ان مطاليب شخص محتال مثل هذا ينبغي ان لا تتقيد حتى ولا بوجه الاحتياط.
ولا يقدر ان يدخل في مجلس مذكرات الافلاس ما لم تر تلك الدعوى ويحصل من محل الايجاب براءة ذمته من تلك التهمة المنسوبة
اليه.

المادة 208-
اذا وقع الاعتراض من قبل اصحاب المطاليب بخصوص استحقاق احد اصحاب الديون المدعي بامتياز او برهن على ما في يده فيدخل
في مذاكرات الافلاس كباقي اصحاب الديون الاعتيادية.

المادة 209- 
بعد انقضاء المهل المبينة في المادة 199و204 المذكورتين بحق اصحاب الديون القاطنين في الممالك المحروسة تحصل المبادرة
في عقد القونقورداتو يعني الاتفاقية وتسوية باقي معاملات الافلاس عموماً ولكن تجب مراعاة الاستثناء المندرج في المادة
273و274 الاتي بيانهما بحق اصحاب الديوان القاطنين في المحلات الخارجة عن بلاد الدولة العلية البرية.

المادة 210- 
ان اصحاب المطاليب المعلومين وغير المعلومين الذين يقصرون عن الحضور في اثناء المهلة المعينة لاجل التصديق على مطاليبهم
الذين يقصرون عن الحضور في اثناء المهلة المعينة لاجل التصديق على مطاليبهم لا يحق لهم ان يدخلوا في تقسيم الغرامة
ومع ذلك يحق لهم المعارضة حتى يوم ختام توزيع الدراهم بشرط ان يتحملوا المصاريف اللازمة لدعوى المعارضة ومعارضتهم
هذه لا تؤخر توزيع الغرامة التي حكم بها ونبه باجرائها من طرف مأمور محكمة التجارة ولكن قبل فصل دعاويهم الاعتراضية
هذه اذا تجددت المبادرة لاجل توزيع غرامة يدخلون في توزيع الدراهم بوجه الاحتياط على قدر المبلغ الذي تخصصه وتعينه
لهم محكمة التجارة بحيث يجري توقيف ما خصهم من ذلك الى ان تفصل وتحسم دعاويهم وبعد ذلك اذا ثبت حقهم لا يكون لهم حق
اصلاً في ان يطلبوا ويدخلوا في شيء من الغرامة التي توزعت بامر وتنيبه مأمور محكمة التجارة قبل معارضتهم ولكن اذا
كان من الدراهم ما لم يقسم بعد يحق لهم ان يأخذوا منها ما وقع في حصتهم من التوزيع والتقسيم الاول.

( الباب السادس )
( في بيان تنظيم سند المصالحة والاتفاق فيما بين المفلس وارباب )
( دينه المعروف بلفظة قونقورداتو وفيما يجب اجراؤه )
( من توزيع الاموال الموجودة بطريقة الغرامة اذا ) 
( لم يحصل اتفاق وفيه عدة فصول )
(الفصل الاول)
في اجتماع اصحاب المطاليب وكيفية جلبهم 
المادة 211- 
بعد مرور ثلاثة ايام من انقضاء مهلة الثمانية الايام المعينة لاجل اثبات الدين يجلب بمعرفة مأمور محكمة التجارة ارباب
الدين الذين تحقق وثبت مطلوبهم او ادخل في الدفتر احتياطياً ويبادر لعقد مجلس لاجل المذاكرة واصدار القرار بخصوص سند
القونقورداتو بعد ان تكون الكيفية اعلنت واذيعت بموجب اعلانات تعلق على باب محكمة التجارة وعلى البورصة وعلى باب دكان
المفلس او مخزنه وتدرج ايضاً بالجرائد وفي الاعلانات المذكورة وفي التذاكر التي سترسل لاجل اجتماع اصحاب الدين يجب
بيان السبب الذي طلبوا لاجله اي امر المذاكرة والقرار بخصوص القونقورداتو المذكور

المادة 212-
ان اصحاب الديون الثابتة والمقيدة مطاليبها بوجه الاحتياط المذكورين انفاً يحضرون بانفسهم في اليوم والساعة الى المحل
الذي عينه مأمور محكمة التجارة او يرسلون وكلاءهم وبحضور المأمور الموما اليه يعقد المجلس ويبادر لجلب المفلس ايضاً
اليه 
فان كان المفلس المذكور قد اخرج من الحبس او حصل على صك التأمين فيلتزم ان يحضر بنفسه الا اذا كان له عذر شرعي مقبول
عند المأمور الموما إليه فيجوز له حينئذ ان يرسل وكيلاً عنه.

المادة 213 -
بعد ان يعرض الوكلاء على المجلس المذكور كيفية احوال الافلاس واجراء الرسوم والقواعد المرعية وايفاء المعاملات الايجابية
يستنطق المفلس وتسمع اجوبته وهكذا ايضاً يكتب على ورقة افادات الوكلاء المذكورة وتمضي وتختم منهم وتسلم الى مأمور
محكمة التجارة وهو ينظم تقريراً حاوياً المذكرات والقرار الصادر في تلك الجلسة 

(الفصل الثاني) 
(في كيفية عقد سند القونقورداتو) 
المادة 214-
لايجوز عقد اتفاق مطلقاً بين اصحاب الديون الحاضرين المجلس والمفلس المديون قبل ان تراعي الرسوم والقواعد المذكورة
وتجري تماماً وبعد ذلك فالاتفاق الذي يتم بمعرفة ورأي اكثر اصحاب الديون عدداً والمتصرفين بقيمة ثلاثة ارباع الدين
المصدق عليه تصديقاً قطعياً او المقيد بوجه الاحتياط تكون معتبرة. واما اذا لم تجر القواعد المرقومة فان سند الاتفاق
يكون غير مرعي ولا معتبر.

المادة 215- 
ان اصحاب المطاليب الثابتة ديونهم على وجه الاستغلال والرهن والامتياز لا يحق لهم ان يبدوا اراءهم بخصوص معاملات سند
القونقورداتو لاجل مطالبيهم ولكن اذا تركوا حق استغلالهم ورهنهم وامتيازهم فمطلوبهم يدخل في الدفتر وعليه فاذا شهدوا
المجلس المنعقد لاجل عمل سند القونقورداتو وتداخلوا في مذكرات القونقورداتو وابدوا رأيهم فيها فتركهم استحقاقهم يكون
من ايجاب طبيعة المصلحة.

المادة 216- 
من شرائط الاتفاق ليكون مقبولاً ان يعرض ويصادق عليه مجلسياً واذا كان القابلون حاصلين على اكثرية عدد الاشخاص فقط
او غالبية التصرف بثلاثة ارباع الدين فقط ولم تتوفر الشرائط المطلوبة فالمذاكرات الايجابية تؤجل الى ثمانية ايام ايضاً
على الكثير وفي هذا الاجتماع لا يعتبر ما كان قد حصل في الاجتماع الاول من امر الرفض او القبول.

المادة 217-
لا يجوز عمل سند القونقورداتو بحق المقلس المحكوم عليه بالاحتيال وعندما يشرع في تحري وتحقيق افلاس مظنه الاحتيال
ومحاكمته يجتمع اصحاب الديون في محل معين وتجري المذاكرة بينهم في انه لو فرض براءة ذمة المفلس هل تجري المذاكرة فيما
بعد ذلك في شأن صك القونقورداتو ام لا فان صدر القرار ان يؤجل ذلك الى ما بعد نهاية البحث عن الحيلة وتحقيقها فيجب
ان يكون القرار حاوياً اراء اصحاب المطاليب وقبولهم واكثرية العدد كما تبين في المادة 214 المذكورة وعند انقضاء المدة
المعينة اذا حصل التصميم على المذاكرة في امر القونقورداتو يبادر لاجراء القواعد الموضوعة في المادة المذكورة.

المادة 218-
اذا حكم ان افلاس المفلس ناشئ عن تقصيراته يجوز ايضاً عقد صك القونقورداتو واما ان كان العمل جارياً بامر تبيين تقصيرات
المفلس فاصحاب الديون مخيرون اما ان يعقدوا القونقورداتو واما يوقفوا مذاكراتهم الى ان تتم الدعوى الا انه يجب ان
يراعى في هذه الحالة ايضاً قواعد المادة المار بيانها.

المادة 219-
جميع اصحاب الديون الذين يحق لهم ان يتداخلوا في عمل وتنظيم القونقورداتو او الذين اكتسبوا هذا الحق بعد عمله يمكنهم
ان يخالفوا في عمل سند القونقورداتو ولكن يلزم ان تكون مخالفتهم مبنية على الاسباب والادلة وان تبلغ هذه المخالفة
الى الوكلاء والمفلس في مدة ثمانية ايام من تاريخ القونقورداتو والا فتكون غير مسموعة ويجب ان يدرج في المذكرة ان
تعرض كيفية هذه المخالفة لمحكمة التحارة في اول جلسة تعقدها واذا كان الافلاس قد تعين له وكيل واحد فقط وقد خالف عقد
سند القونقورداتو فيجب عليه ان يطلب تعيين وكيل جديد تراعي في حقه القواعد الموضوعة في ذلك واما نظراً الى اصدار الحكم
في هذه المخالفة فان كان الامر متوقفاً على حل مسألة من المسائل التي حلها خارج عن وظائف محكمة التجارة يؤخر حكم المحكمة
الى ان تجري تسوية تلك المسألة وهكذا تعطى مهلة قليلة من طرف المحكمة في غضونها يراجع اصحاب الديون المخالفون المحل
العائدة اليه تلك المسألة ويجب عليهم ان يثبتوا تعجيلهم لانجاز المسألة ذاتها.

المادة 220-
تعتني محكمة التجارة باجراء التصديق على سند القونقودراتو بناءً على استدعاء وطلب من يهمهم تعجيل ذلك العمل اكثر من
غيرهم ولكن لا يحكم بالتصديق قبل انقضاء مهلة الثمانية الايام المعينة فان ظهر اثناء المدة المذكورة مخالفة ما يحكم
بها وبالتصديق من طرف المحكمة في اعلام واحد واذا قبلت تلك المخالفة يضحى حكم سند القونقورداتو بحق جميع اصحاب الديون
منسوخاً. 

المادة 221-
قبل ان يحكم بالتصديق على سند القونقورداتو يلزم مطلقاً ان يتقدم الى محكمة التجارة تقرير من طرف مأمورها بخصوص حالة
الافلاس وقبول سند القونقورداتو.

المادة 222- 
ان لم تراع القواعد المذكورة انفاً او ظهر بعض اسباب ووسائل منافية لمنفعة الجمهور ولمقتضى صوالح ارباب الديوان فلا
يجب ان تصادق محكمة التجارة على سند القونقورداتو لان ما تقدم يمنع عقده.

(الفصل الثالث) 
(في اجراء احكام القونقورداتو) 
المادة 223-
اذا قبل القونقورداتو وجرى التصديق عليه فيكون مرعي الاجراء بحق ارباب الديون المحققة ديونهم او غير المحققة ان كانوا
مقيديين بدفتر الموازنة او غير مقيدين وكذلك بحق اصحاب الدين القاطنين في خارج الممالك العثمانية والذين ادخلوا في
الماسة بوجه الاحتياط وفقاً لمآل المادة 206و207 وقد خصص لهم من محكمة التجارة مبالغ معلومة بالغة ما بلغت على حد
سواء فجميع هؤلاء تنفذ بحقهم احكام القونقورداتو.

المادة 224-
اذا كانت اشياء المفلس غير المنقولة الكائنة بطريق الاستغلال تقيدت كمنطوق الفقرة 3 من المادة 197 فمن حكم تصديقنامه
القونقورداتو ان يكون هذا الاستغلال عائداً الى جميع اصحاب الديون فيجب ادراج حكم التصديقنامه في سجلات المحل الذي
جرى فيه الاستغلال الا اذا كان القرار حصل على صورة اخرى (كذا) بموجب القونقورداتو.

المادة 225-
بعد ان يجري التصديق على صك القونقورداتو لا تسمع دعوى ابطاله والغائه الا اذا تبين ان المفلس فعل احتيالاً كاخفاء
وكم بعض موجوداته او تكثير الدين الذي عليه.


المادة 226-
بعد ان يصدر الاعلام المتضمن التصديق على مقاولة القونقورداتو والحكم بايجابه تنتهي مأمورية الوكلاء فيسلمون حينئذ
محاسباتهم النهائية الى المفلس بحضور مأمور محكمة التجارة وتحسم بعد المذاكرة ويؤخذ من المفلس سند معلن استلامه جميع
امواله ودفاتره واوراقه فيكتب مأمور محكمة التجارة مذكرة وهكذا تنتهي مأموريته ايضاً وكل دعوى معارضة تحصل بعد ذلك
تفصلها محكمة التجارة. 

(الفصل الرابع) 
(في بيان الغاء القونقورداتو حكماً او فسخه وعدم اجرائه) 
المادة 227-
عند ظهور احتيال ما او عند صدور الحكم والاعلان بان الافلاس هو احتيالي ولو بعد تصديق القونقورداتو يضحى القونقورداتو
ملغي كانه لم يكن والكفلاء الذين يكونون قد تعهدوا باجراء القونقورداتو يعني بدفع المبالغ المقررة واجراء الشروط الموعود
بها يبرأون من الكفالة طبعاً 
واما القونقورداتو الذي لم يلغ بعد فتجوز اقامة الدعوى في محكمة التجارة على المفلس بحق فسخه اذا لم يتمم المفلس الشروط
التي التزم باجرائها وان كان له كفلاء فاقامة الدعوى تكون بحضور الكفلاء ولكن بداعي فسخ وابطال القونقورداتو المذكور
لا تبرأ ذمة الكفلاء من كفالة اجراء الشروط التي قد تعهدوا بها كلها او بعضها 

المادة 228- 
اذا اقيمت بعد تصديق القونقورداتو دعوى على المفلس بان افلاسه احتيالي واقتضى الامر حبس المفلس وتوقيفه فعلى محكمة
التجارة ان تنبه لاجل استحصال واجراء الوسائل اللازمة لوقاية الاموال الكائنة تحت يد المفلس وحفظها من التلف ولكن
عندما يصدر الاعلام بانه لم يبق سبب الدعوى او ببيان براءة ذمة المفلس وتخلية سبيله وقبول اعتذاراته فمن ذاك التاريخ
تضحى المحكمة معفاة طبعاً من التزامات اسباب المحافظة والوقاية المار ذكرها.

المادة 229-
بناء على منطوق الاعلام الصادر يكون الافلاس احتيالياً او الحكم الصادر بالغاء سند القونقورداتو بالكلية او بفسخه
وابطاله يجب ان يعين مأمور ووكيل او وكلاء متعددون من طرف محكمة التجارة وقضية وضع الختم على الاموال منوطة بهؤلاء
الوكلاء واذا وجد ايجاب لرؤية السندات وباقي الاوراق ومقابلة قيمة الاموال والاشياء على الدفتر العتيق فعلى الوكلاء
المذكورين ان يبادروا لاجراء ذلك معلقين هذه الاعمال ذيلاً على الدفتر العتيق وهكذا يكررون تحرير دفتر الموازنة وكذا
فان مقيد محكمة التجارة يقيد الاعلام الصادر بخصوص تعيين هؤلاء الوكلاء الجدد ويخير اصحاب الديون المحتمل ان يكونوا
صاروا اصحاب مطاليب جديدة لكي يقدموا في ظرف عشرين يوماً سنداتهم لاجل التحقيق وفقاً لاحكام المادة 199 والمادة 200.

المادة 230-
بمقتضى منطوق المادة المذكورة يجب ان تحصل المبادرة سريعاً لتحقيق الديون الجديدة واما الديون التي قبلت قبلاً وصدق
عليها فلا ينبغي ان يعاد تحقيقها ويستثنى من ذلك عدم قبول وتنزيل الديون التي دفعت كلها او بعضهامن بعد التصديق السابق.

المادة 231-
بعد تكميل المعاملات المذكورة اذا لم يجدد عقد قونقورداتو يعقد اصحاب الديون مجلسا لكي يبدوا رأيهم في شأن ابقاء الوكلاء
او تبديلهم ومراعاة لاصحاب المطاليب الجدد لا يبادر لتوزيع دراهم قبل انقضاء المهل المعينة لاصحاب الديون القاطنين
في الممالك العثمانية بحسب منطوق المادة 199و204 المار ذكرهما 

المادة 232-
ان الصكوك والمقاولات التي يعملها المفلس بعد التصديق على القونقورداتو وقبل الغائه بالكلية او فسخه وابطاله اذا تبين
انها عملت لاجل ضرر اصحاب الديون والاحتيال عليهم فلا اعتبار لها بل تعد كانها لم تكن.

المادة 233-
قبل عقد صك القونقورداتو يحق لاصحاب الديون ان يطالبوا المفلس باموالهم تماماً بالغة ما بلغت واما بالنظر الى دخولهم
في توزيع الدراهم المعبر عنه بالماسة فيكون الامر كما يأتي بيانه اولاً ان كانوا لم يأخذوا شيئاً بعد من الغرامة يدخلون
على قدر مطاليبهم بالتمام واما الذين اخذوا مقداراً ما من الغرامة فيدخلون في التوزيع الجديد على مقدار المبلغ الباقي
لهم وتعتبر احكام هذه المادة ايضاً اذا ظهر افلاس مرة ثانية قبل الغاء القونقورداتو او قبل فسخه وابطاله.

( الفصل الخامس )
( في بيان قطع معاملات الافلاس على تقدير عدم كفاءة الموجود )
المادة 234-
قبل تصديق القونقورداتو او قبل اتفاق ارباب الديوان اذا اوجب الامر توقيف المعاملات بداعي عدم كفاءة موجودات المفلس
لاجراء معاملات افلاسه فلرأي محكمة التجارة ان تحكم رسماً بقطع معاملات الافلاس بناء على انهاء مأمور محكمة التجارة
وبمقتضى هذا الحكم يضحى كل فرد من اصحاب الديون على حدة له الحق ان يدعي على المفلس وعلى امواله وموجوداته غير ان
اجراء الاعلام المذكور يوقف ويؤخر مدة شهر واحد اعتباراً من تاريخه.

المادة 235-
في اي وقت اثبت المفلس او من له معه علاقة انه يوجد مبلغ كاف المصاريف معاملات الافلاس او سلم هذا المبلغ الى الوكلاء
يحق له ولذويه ان يطلب نقض الحكم والقرار المبين في المادة السالفة الذكر وبكل الاحوال ينبغي بموجب المادة المذكورة
او يؤدي قبل كل شيء مصاريف الدعوى.

( الفصل السادس )
( في بيان اتفاق ارباب الديون )
المادة 236-
اذا لم يمكن عقد صك القونقورداتو يحق لاصحاب الديون الاتفاق والعمل بالاتحاد وعليه فان مأمور محكمة التجارة يجمع ارباب
الديون لاجل المذاكرة في ما فيه النفع سواء كان بخصوص رؤية امور الافلاس او ابقاء وتبديل الوكلاء ويدخل بهذا الاجتماع
اصحاب الديون الثابتة مطاليبها الكائنة بطريقة الامتياز والاستغلال والرهن وتكتب مضبطة شاملة دعاوي واعتراضات اصحاب
الديون وبمقتضى المادة 170 المار ذكرها يعطى قرار من طرف المحكمة بالنظر الى مآل المضبطة المذكورة وتسلم تقارير الوكلاء
الذين يحصل القرار على عدم ابقاءهم الى الوكلاء الجدد ومن اللازم ان يتمم ذلك بحضور مأمور محكمة التجارة الموما اليه
وعند الايجاب يجلب المفلس ايضاً.

المادة 237-
تجري المذاكرة ما بين اصحاب الديون الحاضرين الجمعية لاجل اعطاء اعانة ما نقدية للمفلس من اموال المفلس الموجودة فاذا
ارتضى بذلك الاكثرون يساعد المفلس باعطائه مبلغ ما من تلك الاموال باسم اعانة ويكلف بتبيين ذلك وكلاء الافلاس وبتعيين
المبلغ مأمور محكمة التجارة.

المادة 238-
عند وقوع افلاس شركة تجارية يكون اصحاب الديون مخيرين في امر عقد صك القونقورداتو مع احد الشركاء او مع بعضهم دون
الاخرين وعلى تقدير حصول ذلك تبقى موجودات الشركة برمتها تحت ادارة اصحاب الديون المتفقين واما الاموال الخصوصية التي
للاشخاص الذين حصلوا على القونقورداتو فتخرج من اموال الشركة. والاتفاقية الخصوصية التي للاشخاص التي تجري معهم يجب
ان يتعهدوا فيها بان المال الذي سيدفعونه الى ارباب الديون لا يكون من اموال الشركة مطلقاً بل من اشياء خارجة عنها
والشريك الذي يكون قد حصل على عقد قونقورداتو متعلق بشخصه فقط يضحي بريء الذمة من تكافله مع باقي شركائه.

المادة 239-
وكلاء الافلاس هم مأمورون ان يوفوا الديون بالوكالة عن جمعية ارباب الدين المعبر عنهم بالماسة ومع هذا فيجوز اعطاء
الرخصة من طرف ارباب الدين للوكلاء لكي يتاجروا باموال المفلس الموجودة واما صك القرار الذي يعطى في هذا الشأن في
جمعية ارباب الدين فيلزم ان يبين فيه الوقت الذي يعين للوكلاء والحد المقام لهم ومقدار الدراهم الذي يجب حفظه عندهم
لاجل تأدية المصاريف اللازمة وهذا القرار يتم بحضور مأمور محكمة التجارة وبرضى واتفاق اصحاب الديون الحاصلين على اكثرية
الثلاثة ارباع سواء كانت هذه الاكثرية بالنظر الى عدد الاشخاص او بالنظر الى قيمة المبالغ المطلوبة واما وقوع الاعتراض
والمخالفة على هذا القرار فو أن كان يسوغ للمفلس ولباقي اصحاب الديون الذين لم يقبلوه ولم يمضوه الا ان هذه المعارضة
لا توقف اجراء ذلك القرار.

المادة 240-
ان الوكلاء اذا تداخلوا في خلال استعمالهم اموال الافلاس بماعملات وتعهدات زائدة على قدر الموجود فالمسؤول عن ذلك
هم اصحاب الديون الذين اذنوا في استعمال الاموال المذكورة بقصد المتاجرة وهذه المسؤولية واردة على المقدار الزائد
من المال المرخص به عن الحصة العائدة اليهم من الماسة وكل واحد منهم يجب ان يدفع مقدار ما نقص من الموجودات بنسبة
المبلغ المطلوب له.

المادة 241-
الوكلاء ملزمون ان يعجلوا في امر بيع املاك المفلس غير المنقولة وامتعته واشيائه المنقولة وفي امر تسوية ديونه وذممه
وان يتثبتوا باجراء ما تقدم ذكره تحت نظارة المأمور المعين من طرف محكمة التجارة ولا يلزم لذلك جلب واحضار المفلس.

المادة 242-
الوكلاء مأذونون في تسوية ورؤية كل الحقوق والدعاوى العائدة الى المفلس رعاية للقواعد المحررة في المادة 195 السالفة
الذكر ومخالفة المفلس في هذا الشأن غير مسموعة.

المادة 243-
يجب على مأمور محكمة التجارة ان يجمع اصحاب المطاليب الكائنين في حال الاتفاق كما مر آنفاً في السنة الاولى من اتفاقهم
مرة واحدة على القليل وعند الحاجة يجمعهم ايضاً في السنين التابعة وفي هذه الاجتماعات يلزم الوكلاء ان يقدموا تقريرهم
بكيفية ادارة امور الافلاس وحينئذ ينظر في امر ابقائهم في مأموريتهم او عزلهم وتبديلهم طبقاً للقواعد المصرحة في المادة
170 والمادة 236.


المادة 244-
عند قطع وتصفية محاسبات المفلس يجمع مأمور محكمة التجارة اصحاب المطاليب وفي هذه الجلسة الاخيرة يعطي الوكلاء ايضاً
تقاريرهم في نتيجة مأموريتهم ويجب اذ ذاك ان يكون المفلس حاضراً بنفسه والا فيستحضر اذا اقتضى الحال. ويبدي اصحاب
المطاليب اراءهم في حقيقة عذر احوال المفلس وتكتب مضبطة في هذا الشأن وكل صاحب دين يرخص له ان يكتب في تلك المضبطة
ملاحظاته واعتراضاته وبعد ختام الجلسة المذكورة تنحل وتتفرق جمعية اصحاب الديون المنعقدة بحكم الاقتضاء.

المادة 245-
يتقدم تقرير من طرف مأمور محكمة التجارة اليها حاوياً قرار رأي ارباب الديون في حقيقة عذر احوال المفلس وكيفية وقوع
الافلاس وباقي الامور والمحكمة تحكم بكون المفلس معذوراً او غير معذور.

المادة 246-
اذا اعلن بان المفلس غير معذور يحق لكل صاحب دين مطلقاً ان يدعي بحقه على ذات المفلس وعلى امواله ولكن اذا حكم بانه
معذور يتخلص من الزامه بالحبس بناء على ادعاء اصحاب الديون يخصوص افلاسه اذ بعد ذلك لا يحق لهم ان يمسوا شخصه بل يدعون
على امواله ولكن في هذه الحالة يجب ان تراعى الاستثناءات المعروفة بقوانين مخصوصة.

المادة 247-
ان الذين يرتكبون الافلاس الاحتيالي والذين يتصدون لبيع ما ليس في ملكهم والسارقين والمحتالين او المتهمين بالتعدي
والخيانة في ما ائتمنوا عليه واعتمدوا فيه ولا سيما الذين يتجاسرون على صرف واستهلاك الاموال الاميرية لا يجوز ان
يحكم لهم بانهم معذورون.

المادة 248-
ان المديونين من التجارة لا يقبل استدعاؤهم في حق ترك اموالهم الموجودة واعطائها لارباب الدين.

( الباب السابع )
( في بيان انواع اصحاب المطاليب وكيفية استحقاقهم مع المفلس )
( النوع الاول )
( بحق الاشخاص المتعهدين مع المفلس ووكلائه )
المادة 249-
يحق لحاملي سندات دين المفلس ودين الاشخاص الذين تبين افلاسهم معه سواء كان بداعي اشتراكهم في التعهدات او لاجل انهم
صاروا كفلاء بوضعهم الحوالة على السندات المذكورة ان يدخلوا في توزيع ماسة كل مفلس منهم على حدة وفي مجموع مطلوباتهم
مضافاً اليها الفائدة والمصاريف.

المادة 250-
عند ظهور افلاس المديون والمتعهدين معه بالدفع لا يحق ان يدعي احدهم على الاخر فيما قد دفع من الماسات بطريقة الغرامة
ولكن اذا ظهر زيادة في المبالغ التي اعطيت من الماسات عن اصل المطلوب وفائدته ومصاريفه بذلك اذا زاد المدفوع عن اصل
المطلوب فالزائد يعود الى المديونين المشتركين في الدين الكافلين بطريقة الدور والحوالات بالنظر الى ترتيب اصحاب الامضاءات
الكائنة في السند.

المادة 251-
ان صاحب الدين الذي بيده سند على المفلس وعلى من تعهد معه من المتكافلين بموجب ذلك السند اذا كان قبل ظهور الافلاس
قد استحصل منه شيئاً بصورة ( على الحساب ) يجب ان ينزل ذلك المبلغ من الاصل. والباقي يدخل به في الماسة مدعياً بذلك
على المفلس وعلى من تعهد معه او كفله واذا كان المتعهدون والكفلاء دفعوه له يحق لهم ان يدخلوا في ماسة المفلس بقدر
المبلغ الذي دفعوه ليس الا.

المادة 252-
يحق لاصحاب المطاليب ان يداعوا كفلاء المفلس والمتعهدين معه في تكملة مطاليبهم وان كان صار عقد صك القونقورداتو.

( النوع الثاني )
( بخصوص ارباب الديون الذين امنوا برهن ما والذين )
( لهم حق امتياز على الاشياء المنقولة )
المادة 253-
ان اسماء ارباب دين المفلس الذين حصل تامينهم برهن موافق للاصول تقيد بدفتر الماسة لاجل الاخطار والتذكار فقط.

المادة 254-
يحق للوكلاء متى شاؤا ان يؤدوا الدين ويستردوا الاشياء المسترهنة مقابلة للدين رعاية لخير الماسة بشرط ان يأذن لهم
في ذلك المأمور المنصوب من قبل محكمة التجارة.

المادة 255-
اذا لم يسترد الوكلاء الرهن واقدم صاحب الدين على بيعه بثمن اكثر مما له فالزائد يأخذه الوكلاء واما اذا كان الثمن
اقل من مطلوب صاحب الدين فيدخل في الماسة بالمبلغ الباقي له كغيره من الديون العادية.

المادة 256-
ان اجرة العملة الذين استخدمهم المفلس بذاته قبل اعلان الافلاس بمدة واحد وثلاثين يوماً واجرة الكتبة الذين جرى تخديمهم
قبل اعلان الافلاس بمدة ستة اشهر ايضاً تعد من الديون الممتازة.

المادة 257-
ان الدفتر الحاوي بيان اصحاب المطاليب المدعين حق الامتياز في اشياء المفلس المنقولة يسلم الى مأمور المحكمة من قبل
الوكلاء واذا حصل التنسيب باعطاء الديون المذكورة لاربابها اولاً فاولاً من المبالغ المتحصلة فينبغي اخذ الرخصة في
ذلك من مأمور المحكمة واما اذا حصل معارضة في حق الامتياز فتحال الكيفية الى محكمة التجارة لتحكم بها.

( النوع الثالث )
( في بيان حقوق اصحاب المطالب الذين لهم الاستغلال )
( والامتياز على الاشياء غير المنقولة )
المادة 258-
اذا جرى توزيع صافي اثمان الاشياء غير المنقولة قبل توزيع حاصل اثمان الاشياء المنقولة او اذا جرى توزيعهما في وقت
واحد فارباب الديون ذوو الامتياز والرهن الذين لم يمكنهم ان يستوفوا تمام مطلوبهم من اثمان الاشياء غير المنقولة يدخلون
بما بقي لهم في توزيع المال العائد لارباب الدين غير ذوي الارتهان الا انه من اللازم ان يجري تحقيق وتصديق مطاليبهم
وفقاً للنظامات الموردة آنفاً.

المادة 259- 
اذا جرى مرة او اكثر تقسيم وتوزيع دراهم من اثمان الاشياء المنقولة قبل تقسيم وتوزيع اثمان الاشياء غير المنقولة يحق
لاصحاب المطاليب ذوي الامتياز والرهن المحققين والمصدقين ان يدخلوا في التوزيع المذكور بنسبة مجموع مطاليبهم ولكن
المبالغ التي يستولون عليها من اثمان الاشياء المنقولة تفرز وتنزل من اثمان الاشياء غير المنقولة كما سيأتي.

المادة 260-
بعد بيع الاشياء غير المنقولة وتنظيم اصول المراتب الامتيازية لاصحاب الديون ذوي الامتياز والرهن بصورة قطعية يعطى
كل منهم مطلوبه من ثمن الاشياء غير المنقولة بالدور والرتبة منزلاً منه ما قد اخذه من ماسة اصحاب الديون الاعتيادية
ويأخذ حينئذ الحصة العائدة له من قيمة الاشياء المرهونة كل بحسب رتبته والمبالغ التي تنزل على هذه الصورة لا تبقى
في ماسة ذوي الارتهان بل تعاد وتسلم الى ماسة ارباب الديون الاعتيادية وهكذا تتم منفعة الماسة الاعتيادية بواسطة اجراء
هذا الافراز والتفريق.

المادة 261-
ان اصحاب الرهن الذين دخلوا في توزيع اثمان الاشياء غير المنقولة وحصلوا على مقدار ما من مطلوبهم يعاملون على الوجه
الآتي بيانه: وهو انهم بعد ان يكونوا اخذوا حصة من اثمان الاشياء غير المنقولة يحق لهم ان يدخلوا في ماسة المفلس الاعتيادية
ويأخذوا نصيبهم على قياس المبالغ الباقية لهم وان كانوا قد اخذوا نقودا من التوزيع الاول اكثر من استحقاقهم فهذه الزيادة
تنزل من مجموع ماسة اصحاب الديون المرتهنين وتعطى الماسة اصحاب الديون الاعتيادية.

المادة 262-
ان مطلوبات ارباب الديون المرتهنين اذا لم تكن قد رؤيت تطبيقاً لاصولهم ولم يجر قيدها فتعتبر بمنزلة المطلوبات الاعتيادية
ولاربابها اسوة في بقية الديون الاعتيادية سواء كان باجراء القونقورداتو او بمعاملات الماسة.


( النوع الرابع )
( في بيان حقوق الزوجات )
المادة 263-
اذا ظهر افلاس شخص ما وكانت الاملاك الكائنة في عهدة زوجته برسم الجهاز لم تختلط باملاك زوجها بطريقة الاشتراك ترد
بعينها الى الزوجة ومثل ذلك ايضاً كل ما اعطي لها من الاملاك غير المنقولة سواء كان ذلك ارثاً او وصاية او على طريقة
الهبة ممن هم في قيد الحياة جميع ذلك يرد الى الزوجة عيناً.

المادة 264-
كذلك الاملاك غير المنقولة التي اشترتها الزوجة باسمها بمال من ايرادات الاملاك الصائرة اليها بطريقة الارث والهبة
يحق لها استردادها الا انه ينبغي ان يكون مصرحاً في السندات المتضمنة مشترى تلك الاملاك ان الثمن قد دفع من ايراد
املاكها المذكورة كما انه يجب ان يثبت بدفتر او بسند اخر موثوق به ان المبالغ المذكورة اديت من ايرادات املاك الزوجة.

المادة 265-
كيفما كانت مقاولة عقد النكاح لجميع الاملاك المشتراة من طرف زوجة المفلس على خلاف الصورة المحررة بالمادة المذكورة
تعد كأنها مشتراة بمال زوجها وتعتبر مختصة به وهكذا يجب حسب القانون ان تدخل في جملة اموال المفلس الا اذا امكن الزوجة
ان تثبت الخلاف.

المادة 266-
ان الاملاك المنقولة العائدة الى الزوجة وهي التي ربطت بسندات وقت زواجها او حصلت عليها بطريقة الارث او الوصية او
الهبة ولم تضف لاملاك زوجها يحق لها ان تستردها عيناً ولكن من اللازم اثبات ذلك بدفتر او سند موثوق به. واما اذا لم
يمكنها الاثبات فجميع اثاث البيت والمنقولات المعدة لاستعمال الزوج او الزوجة تعود لاصحاب المطاليب مع صرف النظر
عن مقاولة عقد الزوجية كيفما كانت ولكن مع هذا يعطى من طرف الوكلاء مع رخصة المأمور بعض الالبسة لاجل لوازم الزوجة.

المادة 267-
ان الاملاك المختصة بالزوجة وفقاً لاحكام المادة 263 والمادة 264 المذكورتين اذا كانت مرهونة قبل الافلاس او كانت
معدة لقضاء دين ما وكان ذلك بتعهد ورضا الزوجة او بمقتضى حكم صدر عليها يحق لها ان تدعي استرداد تلك الاموال ان هي
قبلت الرهن وايفاء الديون.

المادة 268-
اذا اقتضت الزوجة بعض ديون زوجها فمن حيث يلحظ ويظن ان تكون ادت ذلك من مال زوجها لا يحق لها ان تدعي به على الماسة
الا اذا امكنها ان تثبت عكس ذلك كما تبين في المادة 265.

المادة 269-
اذا كان الشخص حال تأهله تاجراً كان او لم يكن صاحب مهنة مخصوصة ولكنه صار تاجراً بعد زواجه بمدة سنة فالاموال غير
المنقولة التي وجدت مختصة به حين تأهله او تلك التي تملكها بعد تأهله بطريقة الميراث او الهبة والوصية تكون في حكم
المرتهنة عند زوجته ومادة هذه الرهينة يجب ان تكون مرعية الاجراء اولاً بحق الاشياء والمبالغ التي جلبتها معها جهازاً
او المتصلة اليها فيما بعد بطريقة الارث والهبة والوصية الا انه يجب عليها ان تثبت بموجب سند مذكور فيه كيفية تسليم
تلك الاشياء وتأدية تلك المبالغ. ثانياً بثمن الاملاك التي باعتها في اثناء تأهلها. ثالثاً بالديون التي تكون قد كفلت
زوجها بها ودفعتها عنه. فعلى هذه الصورة تكون الثقة والرهن في الاملاك المذكورة معتبرة.

المادة 270-
ان زوجة الشخص الذي كان حين تزوجه تاجراً ولم تكن له صناعة ثم بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ تأهله سلك في طريق التجارة لا
يحق لها ان تدعي بشيء من موجودات الماسة استناداً الى المواعيد المسطرة في مقاولة النكاح وهكذا لا يحق ايضاً لارباب
الدين ان يدعوا بتلك المواعيد المشروطة في مقاولة النكاح على الزوجة ويحصروها بهم لكي يتمتعوا بها.

( الباب الثامن )
( في بيان توزيع وتقسيم الاشياء المنقولة فيما بين ارباب الديون )
( وقطع حساب حاصلات الاشياء غير المنقولة )
المادة 271-
بعد ان ينزل من مجموع ثمن المنقولات المصاريف التي صرفت لاجل معاملات الافلاس والنقدية المعطاة برسم اعانة المفلس
وعياله وما دفع الى ارباب الديون الممتازين فالمبلغ الباقي بعد ذلك يقسم ويوزع بالسوية على ارباب الديون التي جرى
تحقيقها والتصديق عليها لكل قدر ما يصيبه.

المادة 272-
يجب على وكلاء الافلاس ان يبلغوا مأمور محكمة التجارة كل شهر مرة كيفية احوال الافلاس ومقدار المبالغ الموجودة في
الماسة والمحفوظة على سبيل الديبوزيتو اي في صندوق الامانة وهكذا ايضاً اذا استنسب المأمور ان توزع تلك المبالغ فعليه
ان يعين المقدار ويخبر افراد ارباب الديون بذلك.

المادة 273-
لا يجوز توزيع غرامة بين ارباب الديون ما لم تخرج على وجه الاحتياط الحصة العائدة لارباب الديون القاطنين خارج ممالك
الدولة العلية المقيدة اسماؤهم بدفتر الموازنة المعروف بالبلانشو. ومنوط برأي مـأمور محكمة التجارة امر زيادة وتكثير
تلك الحصة وذلك بحق ارباب الديون الذين لم تقيد اسماؤهم بدفتر الموازنة على وجه الصحة اعني لم تقرر بوجه قطعي ولكن
وكلاء الافلاس اذا كان لهم اعتراض على ذلك فيسوغ لهم ان يعرضوا الكيفية لمحكمة التجارة.

المادة 274-
ان الحصة التي تخرج وتوقف بوجه الاحتياط لاجل ارباب الديون الكائنين في الخارج كما تقدم الشرح يجب ان تحفظ على سبيل
الديبوزتو حتى انقضاء المهلة المعينة في الفقرة الاخيرة المندرجة في المادة 199 واصحاب المطاليب القاطنين البلاد الغريبة
اذا لم يمكنهم ان يثبتوا قانونياً مطاليبهم تقسم تلك الحصة وتوزع الى ارباب الديون الثابتة. وكذلك الديون التي لم
تقبل بصورة قطعية يخرج ويوقف لها حصة احتياطية على الوجه المشروح.

المادة 275-
ان الوكلاء ليسوا بمأذونين في اداء نقود لاحد من اصحاب الديون ما لم يبرز السند الذي يثبت مقدار مطلوبه الجاري عليه
اصول التحقيق والتصديق وعند ذلك يعطى لصاحبه حوالة من طرف مأمور المحكمة او يدفع الوكلاء القيمة وحينئذ يجب ان يكتب
على نفس السند المذكور بيان المقدار المدفوع وان كان غير ممكن ابراز السند المذكور فيمكن لمأمور المحكمة ان يؤذن في
الدفع بعد مراجعة مضبطة تحقيق الديون وبعد ان يأخذ اصحاب الديون مطاليبهم يجب ان يشرحوا ويوقعوا على حاشية دفتر التوزيع
مطلقاً بان ذمة المديون قد برئت.

المادة 276-
يجلب المفلس بحسب الاقتضاء الى جمعية اتفاق ارباب الديون المنعقدة لاجل تقسيم موجودات المفلس واذا كان بعض الحقوق
والدعاوي لم تجر تسويتها ولم تحصل بعد فتقدر تلك الجمعية ان تستحصل الرخصة من محكمة التجارة لاجل عمل تسوية واتفاقية
لذلك كله او بعضه او ان تتفرغ عن تلك الحقوق لشخص اخر تحت مبلغ معلوم والسندات الواجب ان تعطى في هذا الشأن يحررها
الوكلاء وكل صاحب دين يحق له ان يطلب ويلتجىء الى مأمور المحكمة لاجل عقد جمعية كهذه.

( الباب التاسع )
( في بيان مبيع الاشياء غير المنقولة )
المادة 277-
عند صدور الحكم بالافلاس لا يبقى لارباب الديون حق ان يطلبوا بيع الاملاك غير المنقولة التي لم ترهن عندهم لاجل استيفاء
مطاليبهم.

المادة 278-
اذا لم يكن قد حصل الادعاء في بيع الاشياء غير المنقولة لاجل ايفاء الديون قبل اتفاق اصحاب الدين فيكون السعي والاهتمام
بتلك الاموال منحصراً بالوكلاء دون غيرهم وهم ملزومون ان يباشروا ذلك في مدة ثمانية ايام مع اخذ الاذن والرخصة من
المأمور المعين من طرف محكمة التجارة ويجب عليهم ان يوفقوا الحركة للنظامات المخصوصة المرعية الاجراء بحق املاك القاصرين.

المادة 279-
بعد قرار المزايدة على املاك المفلس غير المنقولة الذي يكون قد تم بسعي واهتمام الوكلاء اذا تقدم احد وزاد فيها يجب
ان تكون منطبقة مطلقاً على القواعد الآتي بيانها: اولاً بعد ان يجري قرار مزايدة الاملاك يبقى الحال موقوفاً كما هو
مدة خمسة عشر يوماً فاذا وجد في هذه من يزيد زيادة توازي قيمة عشر الثمن المدفوع او اكثر من العشر يفسخ القرار السابق
وتقبل الزيادة الجديدة وعليه يجري القرار ويسوغ لاي كان ان يقدم على المزايدة في حينها وهكذا يعطى قرار بانه بعد اعطاء
قرار المزايدة وبعد ختام المدة المذكورة تعود الزيادة غير مقبولة.

المادة 280-
ان التحاويل التجارية التي لم تدفع بعد وسائر اوراق الحوالات التي هي عبارة عن سندات اذا وجدت بعينها لدى المفلس حين
افلاسه فان كانت قد ارسلت اليه لمجرد القبض ولكي تكون قيمتها محفوظة تحت امر صاحبها او اذا كانت قد ارسلت بوجه صريح
لاجل دفع وتادية حوالات معينة المبالغ من طرف صاحبها يجب ان يجرى استردادها.

المادة 281-
ان الامتعة التي سلمت الى المفلس برسم الامانة او لاجل بيعها في ذمة صاحبها مع صرف النظر عن المدة التي تكون قد بقيت
فيها عنده طويلة كانت او قصيرة ما دامت باقية بهيئتها كلها او بعضها تعاد الى صاحبها حتى لو كانت قد صرفت الا ان ثمنها
لم يقبض بعد كله او بعضه او لم يستول عليه بمقابلة شيء ما او لم يجر الحساب عليه بطريقة المقاصة ما بين المشتري والمفلس
فيجب استردادة ايضاً.

المادة 282-
كذلك تسترد الامتعة التي ارسلت الى المفلس ما دامت لم تنقل ولم تصل الى مخزنه او الى مخزن القوميسيوني ( العميل )
المأمور ببيعها لحساب المفلس. بشرط ان يدفع الى الماسة من طرف الذي يسترد الامتعة تلك المبالغ التي يكون المفلس سبق
ودفعها سواء كانت من اصل ثمن تلك الامتعة بصورة على الحساب او من المصاريف الاخرى التي يكون قد صرفها او التي لم تصرف
بعد على تلك البضاعة مثل اجرة السفينة واجرة العجلة والقوميسيون والسيكورتاه الى غير ذلك من المصاريف واما اذا كان
المفلس قد باع تلك الامتعة قبل وصولها له بلا حيلة وذلك على مقتضى الفاتورة ( سند النقل ) الممضاة من المرسل وعلى
موجب نمونة الامتعة ( النموذج ) ففي هذه الحالة لا تسمع دعوى الاسترداد.

المادة 283-
ان البضائع المبيعة الى المفلس ولم يستلمها بعد او التي ارسلت الى المفلس او الى شخص اخر لحسابه ولم تصل الى المفلس
او لم يتصرف بها بموجب سند النقل يحق لبائعها ان يوقفها اي يستردها.

المادة 284-
ان ما تقدم بيانه في المادتين المذكورتين اذا لحظ ان فيه منفعة ما للماسة يحق لوكلاء الافلاس بعد اخذ الرخصة من مأمور
المحكمة ان يدفعوا ثمن تلك البضاعة حسب المقاولة الجارية بين البائع والمفلس ويستلموها.

المادة 285-
يجوز للوكلاء ان يقبلوا ادعاء الاسترداد المذكور ويعيدوا البضاعة الى اربابها بعد تصويب مأمور المحكمة وان وقع نزاع
ما في هذا الشأن فيحكم بايجابه من طرف محكمة التجارة بعد ان يكون المأمور اجرى الاسئلة والاستنطاق اللازم.

( الباب الحادي عشر )
( في بيان دعوى المعارضة التي تقع عند صدور الحكم بالافلاس )
المادة 286-
ان الاعتراض الذي يقع على الاحكام والاعلامات الصادرة بحق اعلان الافلاس او بحق تعيين التاريخ الواجب ان يتخذ مبدأ
للافلاس ان كان اي هذا الاعتراض من طرف المفلس يجوز ايراده في مدة ثمانية ايام وان كان ممن لهم معه العلاقات فتكون
المهلة شهراً وابتداء هذا المهلات يكون من يوم نشر واعلان الافلاس رسمياً كما في المادة 152.

المادة 287-
ان الاعلامات الصادرة في شأن اعلان الافلاس وفي تعيين التاريخ الذي يجب اتخاذه مبدأ للعجز كما مر آنفا اذا ورد عليها
اعتراض من قبل اصحاب المطاليب لاجل تغيير وتبديل تاريخ العجز لا تسمع دعوى ذلك الاعتراض اذا كان وقوعها بعد انقضاء
المهل المعينة لاجل تحقيق وتصديق الديون اذ انه بعد انقضاء المهل المذكورة يضحى تعيين تاريخ العجز ثابتاً كما قد تعين
قبلاً بدون تغيير او تبديل وسارياً على جميع اصحاب الديون.

( الفصل الثاني )
( في بيان الافلاس الاحتيالي والافلاس التقصيري )
( وهو يشتمل ايضاً على عدة ابواب )
( الباب الاول )
( في بيان المفلس المقصر )
المادة 288-
عند ظهور افلاس تقصيري ترى دعوى التقصير في محكمة التجارة بحسب ادعاء الوكلاء وباقي ارباب الديون وبعد ثبوت تقصيرات
المفلس يحكم عليه باجراء التأديبات اللازمة بموجب القانون على مقتضى انهاء ناظر التجارة.

المادة 289-
ان التاجر المفلس يحكم عليه بان افلاسه تقصيري اذا وجد في الحالات الاتي بيانها: اولا اذا كان انفق لاجل لوازمه الذاتية
وادارته البيتية نفقات زائدة عن الحد. ثانياً اذا صرف واستهلك مبالغ كثيرة في المعاملات الكائنة من قبيل الحظ والنصيب
او باخذ او اعطاء البضائع والكامبيو من قبيل تجارة اعتبارية اعني التجارة التي لها اسم وليس لها مسمى ظاهر بل يكون
الربح والخسارة فيها متوقفين على صعود او هبوط السعر في اثناء مدة معلومة فهذه الاعمال يعبر عنها بالتجارة الاعتبارية.
ثالثاً اذا كان قد اشترى امتعة وباعها بثمن بخس قصد السعة لاجل تأخير افلاسه ومن هذا القبيل ايضاً تداول وتعاطي الورق
لاجل ايجاد راس مال بيده واستقراضات دراهم وامثال ذلك من المعاملات الموجبة الضرر والخسارة. رابعاً اعطاؤه نقوداً
وما شاكلها الى بعض ارباب الدين بعد يوم عجزه عن ايفاء الدين قاصدا بذلك ايقاع الضرر على باقي الدائنين.

المادة 290-
يمكن ايضاً ان يحكم على المفلس بانه مقصر اذا وجد في حال من الاحوال الاتي بيانها: اولاً اذا أجرى مقاولات وتعهدات
لحساب غيره دون ان ياخذ ما يقابلها وكانت تلك التعهدات جسيمة فوق اقتداره. ثانياً اذا تكرر افلاسه ولم يوف شروط قونقورداتو
الافلاس الاول. ثالثاً اذا كان بعد تاهله قد اجرى حركات مخالفة للمادتين 229 و 270 سواء كانت املاك زوجته التي من
قبيل الجهاز مختلطة باملاكه او بقيت مفرزة. رابعاً اذا مضى ثلاثة ايام من عجزه عن ايفاء الدين ولم يقدم الى محكمة
التجارة اعلاناً بحق افلاسه كمنطوق المادتين 148 و 149 وكذا اذا لم يكن ذلك الاعلان مشتملاً على اسماء الشركاء المتكافلين.
خامساً اذا لم يحضر امام الوكلاء في الاوقات والمهلات المعينة بدون عذر شرعي او اذ لم يحضر محكمة التجارة بعد اخذه
صك التأمين. سادساً اذا لم يكن مستعملاً الدفاتر الواجب استعمالها ولم يكن الدفتر الحاوي موجوداته وديونه ومطلوباته
محرراً على وجه الصحة والضبط ولم تكن قيود دفاتره بحسب نظامها واصولها وقيود موجوداته وديونه وذممه غير تامة وليس
في امكانه ان يقدم حساباً صحيحاً عن مطالبه وديونه بشرط الا يكون هذا النقص ناشئاً عن احتيال.

المادة 291-
لا يقدر الوكلاء ان يتصدوا للدعوى بالافلاس التقصيري ما لم يؤذنوا بموجب راي وقرار اكثر ارباب الديون عدداً.

( الباب الثاني )
( في بيان الافلاس الاحتيالي )
المادة 292-
ان التاجر المفلس الذي اخفى دفاتر حساباته او تبين من اوراقه الرسمية او السندات المحررة تحت امضائه او من دفتر موازنته
انه اخفى شيئاً من امواله او ظهر انه مديون بمبلغ ما وهو في الحقيقة غير مديون به يعلن انه مفلس محتال ويضحى مستحقا
للتأديبات المقررة في قانون الجزاء بحق السارقين لان مثل هذه الاعمال تعد من قبيل الحيلة والخداع.

المادة 293-
ان مصاريف الدعوى المتعلقة بالافلاس الاحتيالي لا يمكن تحميلها ابداً على ماسة اصحاب المطاليب ولكن اذا ادعى واحد
او اكثر من اصحاب الديون هذه الدعوى ابتداءً من عند انفسهم وثبتت براءة ذمة المفلس يلتزمون حينئذ بتأدية مصاريف الدعوى.

( الباب الثالث )
( في بيان التهمات والجنحات التي يرتكبها غير المفلس )
( في طوابق الافلاس )
المادة 294-
ان الاشخاص الذين يستحقون التأديبات المرتبة على المفلس المحتال هم: اولاً الذين يخرجون ويفرقون او يخفون جميع اموال
المفلس المنقولة وغير المنقولة او مقداراً منها وذلك لاجل منفعة وصالح المفلس. ثانياً الذين يتحقق انهم تجاسروا بطريقة
الاحتيال على ان يقيدوا بدفتر الافلاس ديونا مزورة سواء كانت باسمائهم او باسماء غيرهم على سبيل المواضعة وقد صدقوا
على تلك الديون. ثالثاً الاشخاص الذين استعملوا تجارتهم باسم الغير او باسم معدوم غير موجود وثبت عليهم بعض التهمات
المذكورة في المادة 292.

المادة 295-
ان زوجة المفلس وابويه واولاده وباقي اقاربه الذين يخرجون ويفرقون ويكتمون ويخفون الاشياء العائدة الى المفلس اذا
ثبت عليهم فعل ما ذكر يستحقون التأديبات المرتبة على السارقين ولو لم يكن عملهم بالاتفاق مع المفلس.

المادة 296-
عند حدوث ما ذكر في المادتين المار ذكرهما اذا امكن تحقق ان المفلس بريء الذمة من هذا العمل فعلى محكمة التجارة ان
تحكم اولاً باعادة وارجاع جميع الاموال التي جرى اخراجها وكتمها الى ماسة اصحاب المطاليب وثانياً بتضمين ودفع مقدار
الفائدة والضرر المعين.

المادة 297-
ان تأديب كل وكيل متهم بالظلم والتعدي في ادارة معاملات الافلاس يجازى بالحبس مدة لا اقل من شهرين ولا اكثر من سنتين
ويغرم ايضاً بدفع مبلغ لا يتجاوز مقداره ربع الاموال والتضمينات التي يحكم عليه بردها وتعويض الاشخاص المتضررين ولا
ينقص عن مائة قرش.

المادة 298 -
ان صاحب الدين الذي يحق له ان يبدي رأيه في مصالح الافلاس اذا اتفق مع المفلس وعاهده او عاهد غيره على ان يكون له
نفع خصوصي بطريقة المكافاة على ابداء رأيه لاجل مصلحة المفلس او اذا عقد مقاولة على اخذ مبلغ دراهم معين من موجودات
المفلس مقابلة لمساعدته له يجبس مدة لا اكثر من سنة ولكن اذا كان صاحب الدين المذكور من جملة الوكلاء فيجوز ان تطال
مدة حبسه الى سنتين.

المادة 299-
ان المقاولات الاحتيالية التي تعقد بموجب نص المادة المذكورة ما عدا انها تفسخ وتلغي وتعتبر كانها لم تكن سواء كانت
بحق المفلس او بحق غيره يحصل ايضاً المبلغ والاشياء التي اخذت على هذا الوجه ممن اخذها وترد لصاحبها.

المادة 300-
ان الحكم بنسخ والغاء المقاولات المذكورة منوط بمحكمة التجارة لا محالة.

المادة 301-
بحسب الاصول يجب ان تطبع وتنشر صور القرارات والاعلامات الحاوية الحكم الصادر على الذين اتهموا بالاحتيال والخداع
مع المفلس وعلى سائر الاشخاص المحكوم عليهم كمنطوق المواد الواردة في ابواب الافلاس التقصيري والاحتيالي ومصاريف هذه
الاذاعة بتحملها المحكوم عليهم ايضاً.

( الباب الرابع )
( في بيان ادارة الاموال والاملاك عند ظهور الافلاس )
( التقصيري والاحتيالي )
المادة 302-
اذا حكم على احد بدعوى الافلاس التقصيري او الاحتيالي فالدعوى التي لا تكون من الدعاوى المصرح بها في المادة 296 تفرز
وتبقى على حدة ويسارع في الحال لاجراء التنبيهات اللازمة لاجل تسوية الاموال والاملاك ومتعلقات الافلاس ولا يجوز نقل
ذلك واحالته الى المحاكم الاخر.

المادة 303-
ان وكلاء الافلاس ملزومون ان يرفعوا الى نظارة التجارة الاوراق والافادات التي تطلب منهم لاجل تتبع وتحقق الوقائع
المتعلقة باحتيال وخداع المفلس.

المادة 304-
ان تلك الاوراق والسندات التي سلمها وكلاء الافلاس كما مر انفاً الى جانب النظارة ففي اثناء استقرائها وتحققها اذا
لزمت الوكلاء يطلعهم عليها مقيد التجارة ويؤذن لهم ايضاً في اخذ صورها بوجه رسمي او غير رسمي من المقيد المذكور واما
الاوراق والسندات التي لا يصدر التنبيه على حفظها وتوقيفها فانها تسلم للوكلاء بعد صدرو القرار والاعلام ويعطى من
الوكلاء سند مشعر بوصولها.

( الفصل الثالث )
( في بيان اعادة اعتبار المفلس )
المادة 305-
ان المفلس بعد ان يكون دفع واوفى جميع ديونه اصلا وفائدة ومصروفاً يمكنه ان يطلب اعادة اعتباره السابق واما اذا كان
افلاسه ناشئاً عن كونه شريكاً في افلاس شركة فلا يقدر ان يطلب اعادة الاعتبار ان لم يثبت انه قضى ديون الشركة كلها
اصلاً وفائدة ومصروفاً ولو اعطي له صك قونقورداتو وحده.

المادة 306-
كل مفلس يستدعي اعادة اعتباره يجب عليه ان يبادر اولاً الى رفع عرضحال الى نظارة التجارة ومع هذا العرض يقدم جميع
ما حصله من سندات واوراق ارباب الديون المعلنة براءة ذمته وخلو جانبه منها.

المادة 307-
ان عرض الحال والاوراق المذكورة تحال من جانب النظارة المشار اليها الى المأمورين فيخرج المأمورون صورة الاستدعاء
المذكور ويرسلونها الى رئيس محكمة تجارة البلدة المقيم بها المستدعي لكي يجري بمعرفتهم تحقيق ما هو مندرج في ذلك الاستدعاء
وان كان صاحب الاستدعاء بعد وقوع افلاسه قد بدل محل اقامته الاول فترسل الى رئيس محكمة البلدة التي ظهر فيها افلاسه
الا اذا كان بالاستانة العلية فان التحقيق فيها يتم بمعرفة محكمتها التجارية.

المادة 308-
ان الاستدعاء المذكور تخرج صورته وتعلق على باب محكمة التجارة وباقي الاماكن المناسبة وعلى باب البورس اي محل اجتماع
التجار وتبقى مدة شهرين وتنشر في صحف الاخبار ايضاً.

المادة 309-
ان الذين لم يحصلوا على اصل مطلوبهم مع الفائدة والمصاريف تماماً والذين لهم تعلقات موقوفة مع المفلس يمكنهم ان يعارضوا
في قضية اعادة الاعتبار مقدمين تقريراً بذلك مع السندات والاحتجاجات التي بيدهم ولكن لا يجوز لمن يكون قد تصدى للمعارضة
المذكورة ان يحضر المذاكرة التي تجري مجلسياً في هذا الشان.

المادة 310-
بعد انقضاء مهلة الشهرين المعينين آنفاً يرفع العرض بموجب تقارير رسمية الى جانب نظارة التجارة من طرف محكمة الاستانة
اذا كان الافلاس حصل فيها او من طرف رؤساء المحاكم ان كان الافلاس وقع خارج الاستانة بياناً للتحقيقات التي تكون قد
وقعت مع اضافة رأيهم في هذا الخصوص الى ذلك.

المادة 311-
بعد ذلك تحكم نظارة التجارة بما اذا كان الاستدعاء الذي رفعه المفلس لاجل اعادة اعتباره صالحاً للالتفات او غير صالح
فان حكم بعدم اجابة المسئول لا يقد المفلس ان يكرر طلب اعادة اعتباره قبل مرور سنة من ذلك التاريخ.

المادة 312-
ان الاعلام الذي يصدر معلنا اعادة اعتبار المفلس يسلم الى محكمة التجارة اذا كان الافلاس قد وقع بالاستانة ويرسل الى
مأموري المحكمة اذا كان الافلاس قد وقع خارجاً عنها ويتلى من قبل المأمورين علانية بحضور من يلزم حضورهم ويقيد ذلك
في سجل المحكمة.

المادة 313-
ان الاشخاص المحكوم عليهم بالافلاس الاحتيالي وبالسرقة والتلاعب والتصرف بالاشياء المودعة عندهم امانة بطريقة التعدي
والخيانة او بانهم باعوا الاموال التي لا تصرف لهم بها صحيحاً والاولياء والمديرين الذين لم يجروا حسابات عن الاشياء
المحولة ادارتها لعهدتهم وما حصلوا على براءة ذمتهم وكذا مأمورو المال الملزومون على الاطلاق ان يقدموا حساباً لا
يحق لهم ان يحصلوا على اعادة اعتبارهم واما المفلس المحكوم عليه بانه مقصر فله ان يطلب اعادة الاعتبار بعد اجراء التأديب
عليه كما قد حكم عليه بذلك.

المادة 314-
كل مفلس لم ينل اعادة اعتباره لا يجوز له ان يدخل محل البورس ويباشر فيه البيع والشراء.

المادة 315-
ان الشخص الذي يموت وهو بحالة الافلاس يجوز لورثته بعد موته ان يجروا امر اعادة اعتباره.

----------

